# الرد على قصيدة إبن القيم الجوزية أعباد المسيح  لنا سؤال نريد جوابه ممن وعاه



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين*​ 

*بداية   ، في هذا الموضوع نرد على قصيدة لعالم المسلمين ابن القيم الجوزية ليس   لقوتها بل لتأثر المسلمين بها بسبب عدم معرفتهم بأبجديات الكتاب المقدس ولا   المسيحية بصفة عامة وسيكون ردنا بشكل بسيط جدا بطريقة الإقتباس*


​



​
 يقول :
​


> أَعُبَّــادَ  المَسِيحِ لَنَـا  سُــؤَالٌ                  نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ  وَعَــاهُ


*تفضل ، بس المشكلة هى في طارح السؤال أن يكون قد وعاه فعلا ، أما لو لم يكن قد وعاه فهذه مصيبة !*




> إذا مـاتَ   الإِلــهُ  بِصُنْع   قومٍ                  أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا  هذَا     الإِلـهُ؟


* أرأيت أن كلامك لم تتفكر به أصلاً قبل أن تطلب أن نعيه ؟!*
* فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا   الإفتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟، حسنا إقرأ   ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء ، *

* 1Ti 6:16  الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ،   سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ   النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ   وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. *
* فلماذا يا شيخ لا تقرأ ؟؟ ألا تستحى من هكذا يوم يكشفك فيه مولكا ويكشف جهلك بأبجديات اللاهوت فضلاً المسيحيية ؟ *

* ثم يسقط الشيخ في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل !*
* ويقول ان الله " يصنع " قوم !!! فهل الله يصنع أم يخلق القوم ؟ غإذا كان الله " يصنع " فمن الذي يخلق !؟؟ الجهل مصيبة !*


* ثم من هم الذين أماتوه ؟؟ هم ام هو الذي أراد بكل إرادته أن يموت ؟؟!*
* ألم تقرأ " ليس احد ياخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي لي سلطان ان اضعها و لي سلطان   ان اخذها ايضا هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي (يو  10 :  18)" بل أن المسيح  وبخ  بيلاطس بقوة في قصره وفي ساعات الصلب الأولى فعندما قال له " فقال له   بيلاطس اما تكلمني الست تعلم ان لي سلطانا ان اصلبك و سلطانا ان اطلقك (يو    19 :  10) " فقال له بكل قوة " اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة   لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم (يو  19 :    11) " فلماذا لا تقرأ يا شيخ ؟ أنا اقول لك سأخبر تلاميذي أن يقبلوك   تلميذا لهم ليعلموس الأساسيات في الإيمانيات ! لا تقلق ...*



> وَهَلْ أرضــاه ما نَالُـوهُ  مِنْـهُ؟                  فبُشْرَاهمْ إذا  نالُوا  رِضَــاهُ


* وما هو الذي نالوه منه ؟ هل تقصد الخلاص !؟؟*
* الإجابة : نعم للذين آمنوا به !*




> وَإِنْ سَخِـطَ الّذِى فَعَلُـوهُ   فيـه                  فَقُـوَّتُهُمْ إِذًا  أوْهَتْ   قُـوَاهُ


*    من أين اتيت بهذه الفرضية ؟ ومن اين أتيت انه حتى لو كانت فرضيتك صحيحة   فتكون النتيجة ان قوتهم قد أوهت قواه ؟ عموما سنكشفك في القادم ونكشف عدم   علمك بأي شيء*




> وَهَلْ بَقِى الوُجُــودُ بِـلاَ   إِلـهٍ                  سَمِيعٍ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَمِنْ  دَعَـاهُ؟


*   هو سيادتك يا استاذ الجوزية متعرفش ان الإله غير محدود وموجود في كل مكان  ؟  وكمان هو سيادتك متعرفش ان اللي مات مش هو اللاهوت ! ولكن الناسوت  المتحد  باللاهوت !! ، لا لم يبقى الوجود بلا إله ، عجبي !*



> وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الطِّبَـاقُ السَّبْعُ لَمّـا                  ثَوَى تَحتَ التُّرَابِ، وَقَدْ  عَلاَهُ


*لا ، ربنا يهديك ..*



> وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ  الْعَـوَالُمِ  مِن  إِلـهٍ                  يُدَبِّرهَا، وَقَدْ سُمِرَتْ     يَدَاهُ؟


*لا ، لم تخلوا ، وما العلاقة بين تسمير يداه بتدبير العوالم ؟!*
* أرى انك في حالة صحية لا تسمح لك بالتفكير الآن ..*



> وَكَيْـفَ تَخَـلْتِ الأَمْـلاَكُ   عَنْهُ                  بِنَصْرِهِمُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعُوا بُـكاهُ؟


 
* اما عن هذا السؤال فهو يعبر عن تأثير عملي لبول البعير وما يفعله بالعقل !!*
* 1. من قال أن الأملاك تخلت عنه ؟*
* 2. من قال أن الاملاك هى التي تتخلي عن الإله وليس الإله هو الذي يتخلي عنها ؟!*
* 3. كيف للملائكة المخلوقة ان تنصر خالقها ؟!*
* 4. أين بكى المسيح على الصليب ؟!!*
* 5. ما علاقة سماع البكاء بنصرهم له ؟ أليس من الأجدر أن يمنعوا من أبكاه ؟! جل في علاه*



> وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإلـ                  ـه  الحق مشـدودا  قفـاه؟


 
* عادي ، أطاقته لانه الله المتجسد ، إله كامل و إنسان كامل !*



> وَكيْفَ دَنَـا   الحَـدِيدُ  إِلَيْهِ  حَتَّى                  يُخَالِطَـهُ، وَيَلْحَقَــهُ  أذَاهُ؟


*لأنه هو الذي أراد هذا كله بالظبت واخبر الكل به منذ العهد القديم ! فليتك تقرأ ولا تقول ما انا بقاريء !*



> وَكيْـفَ تَمكْنَتْ أَيْـدِى   عِـدَاهُ                  وَطَالتْ حَيْثُ قَدْ صَفَعُوا قَفَاهُ؟


*أين في الكتاب المقدس يا مدلس هذا الكلام ؟*



> وَهَلْ عَـادَ المَسِيحُ  إِلَى   حَيَــاةٍ                  أَمَ المُحْيى لَــهُ رَب سِـوَاهُ؟


 
* نعم ، عاد جسد المسيح ونفسه الى روحه في ظل إرتباطهم باللاهوت الذي لم يموت !!*



> وَيَا عَجَبــاً لِقَبْرٍ ضَـمَّ   رَبــا                  وَأَعْجَبُ مِنْهُ  بَطْنٌ قَدْ حَـوَاهُ


 
* لا لا لا ، لا تدلس على المسلمين ، فالقبر والبطن لم يحوا لاهوت الرب بل ناسوته المتحد بلاهوته !*



> أَقَامَ هُنَـاكَ  تِسْعــاً  مِنْ  شُهُورٍ                  لَدَى الظُّلُمَاتِ مِنْ حَيْضٍ غِذَاهُ
> 
> وَشَقَّ الْفَـرْجَ مَوْلُـودًا    صَغِيـراً                  ضَعِيفاً، فَاتِحـاً لِلثَّدْى  فَـاهُ
> 
> وَيَأْكُـلُ، ثمَّ يَشْـرَبُ، ثمَّ   يَأْتِـى                  بِلاَزِمِ ذَاكَ، هَلْ هـذَا     إِلهُ؟


*لا، هذا ليس الإله ، بل هذا الإله المتجسد فهل هناك عيب في ذلك ؟*



> تَعَالَى اللهُ عَنْ إِفْـكِ  النَّصَــارَى                  سَيُسأَلُ كُلَّهُمْ عَمَّـا  افْتـرَاهُ


 
* النصارى ماتوا من زمان يا حضرت ، نصارى مين اللي انت بتكلمهم ؟*
* إقرا الموضوع ده عشان تتعلم *


*مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*



> أَعُبَّـادَ الصَّلِيبِ، لأَى مَعْنِّـى                  يُعَظمُ أوْ يُقَبَّـحُ مَنْ   رَمَاهُ؟


*مين دول عباد الصليب ؟ لسة بول البعير عامل عمايله معاك ...*
*رماه بإيه ؟؟؟*
* الصليب ما هو إلا وسيلة تم عليها الخلاص فنحن نفتخر به في التذكير فهو رمز للغلبة وهزيمة الشيطان فإقرا الكتاب فهو يقول :*
* فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كو  1 :  18)*
* فهل علمت انك هالك ؟*

* و اما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي و انا للعالم (غل  6 :  14)*





> وَهَلْ تَقْضِى العقولُ بِغَيْرِ كَسْرٍ                  وَإحْـرَاقٍ لَهُ، وَلَمِنْ   بَغَاهُ؟



* هذه العقول البغلية التي همها الأول الإرهاب والدفاع بالعنف دون العقل !*
* فلماذا نحرقه او نكسره وهو الذي كسر به المسيح الموت حيث داسه بالموت ؟ فهو علمة الخلاص التي بها تخرج الشيطاين منكم*



> إِذَا رَكِبَ الإِلـهُ عَلَيْهِ كُرْهـاً                  وَقَدْ شُـدَّتْ لِتَسْمِيرٍ   يَدَاهُ


* انت عندك زهيمر ؟ مش قلنا أنه مش كرهاً ؟؟ انت ليه بتعيد الكلام !؟؟*
* دي ركاكة !* 



> فَذَاكَ المَرْكَبُ المَلْعُـونُ حَقـا                  فَدُسْـهُ، لا  تَبُسْـهُ إِذْ تَرَاهُ


*من هذا !؟*



> يُهَـانُ عَلَيْهِ رَبُّ الْخَلقِ   طُرا                  وتَعْبُـدُهُ؟ فَإِنّكَ مِنْ   عِدَاهُ


*بل   أنت من عاداه لانه هو الوعد الإلهي منذ سقطتُ أنت وهذا كان العهد وهذه   النبوات كلها تشرح بكل دقة كل التفاصيل فأنت الخائن لعهدك ، وتعاديه وليتك   تقرأ الكتاب المقدس*

* لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح اتيا في الجسد هذا هو المضل و الضد للمسيح (2يو  1 :  7)*

* من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الاب و الابن (1يو  2 :  22)*




> فإِنْ عَظِّمْتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ  قَـدْ                  حَوَى رَبَّ العِبَادِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ


*من قال ان هذا سبب التعظيم ؟!؟؟؟*




> وَقَدْ فُقِـدَ الصَّلِيبُ، فإِنْ رَأَيْنَا                  لَهُ شَكْـلاً  تَذَكَّرْنَا سَنَـاهُ


*بدات تفهم على آخر القصيدة الهزيلة اهو *



> فَهَلاّ للقبورِ سَجَـدْتَ    طُرا                  لَضِّم القبرِ  رَبّكَ فى  حَشَاهُ؟


*رجعنا   تاني لموضوع الضم ؟؟ يا عم ركز في كلامك ، الصليب هو الذي تم عليه الفداء   وليس القبر وايضا القبر والصليب لم يحويه ابدا لانه الله بل هذه على  الجسد !*
* متى تقرأ ؟*




> فَيَـا عَبْدَ  المِسيحِ  أَفِقْ،  فَهَذَا                   بِدَايَتُـهُ، وَهـذَا     مُنْتَهاهُ


*لماذا تكذب ؟*

*الإله ، لا بداية له ولا نهايه له !!*




* اريد من كل مسيحي أن يأخذ نفس الكلام ويرد عليه مرة أخرى لفرح المسلمين بهذه الكلمات الساذجة !*​


----------



## الرب معنا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*دام صليبك أخي الحبيب رد رائع *

*يقول هذا التافه /*

*



أَعُبَّــادَ المَسِيحِ لَنَـا سُــؤَالٌ نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ وَعَــاهُ

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*نقول له :*
*أَعُبَّــادَ الدهر لَنَـا سُــؤَالٌ نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ وَعَــاهُ*
*كيف تعبدون شيء قد ولا زمن وحالت فرقاه *
*فهو دهرٌ بأعترافه قد ولا زمنه من 400 سنة مع يعفوراه *
*(يعني محمد يعفور الأول والحمار يعفور الثاني) *

*الدهر ألف سنة فقد طار زمنه منذوا 400 سنة *
*وسلملي على حمادة *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*اعباد المحمد لنا سؤال*

*ان كان محمدكم قد سحر فهل الله الهه ام الات؟؟؟*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Well don i hoop that all Muslim have to know about JESUS CHRIS from the Gospel not from whom ignorance even from the Quraan it self


----------



## الحقيقه الاولى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع أخى


----------



## allahmhba (7 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع أخي مشكور  

وأحب أن أضيف فكرة

نحن لسنا عبيداً     

" لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ... لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ "       يوحنا 15 :15


----------



## allahmhba (7 ديسمبر 2010)

أحببت إعادة صياغة الرد مرة ثانية بعد إذنك وأضفت إليها بعض الأفكار

بداية أقول هذه القصيدة نابعة من فكر إسلامي يجهل الإيمان المسيحي بالمطلق

أَعُبَّــادَ المَسِيحِ لَنَـا سُــؤَالٌ نُرِيدُ جَوَابَـهُ مَّمِنْ وَعَــاهُ
تفضل، بس المشكلة هي في طارح السؤال أن يكون قد وعاه فعلا، أما لو لم يكن قد وعاه فهذه مصيبة !
ثانياً نحن لسنا عبيداً     " لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا ... لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ "       يوحنا 15 :15


إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟ 	
من أين هذا الافتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟ حسنا اقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقارئ
1Ti 6:16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. 
ثم يسقط الشيخ في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل, ويقول أن الله " يصنع " قوم ! فهل الله يصنع أم يخلق القوم ؟ فإذا كان الله " يصنع " فمن الذي يخلق !؟؟ 
ابن الله السيد المسيح هو من صلب ومات على الصليب ليخلصنا من عبودية الخطيئة ويصالحنا مع الله الآب
ثم من هم الذين أماتوه ؟؟ هم أم هو الذي أراد بكل إرادته أن يموت ؟؟! ألم تقرأ :
" لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي "  (يوحنا 10 : 18) 
بل أن المسيح وبخ بيلاطس بقوة في قصره :
" فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَانًا أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَانًا أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ، لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ» "  (يو 19 : 10-11)  
فلماذا لا تقرأ يا شيخ ؟ 
وهذا رابط يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3836 

وَهَلْ أرضــاه ما نَالُـوهُ مِنْـهُ؟ فبُشْرَاهمْ إذا نالُوا رِضَــاهُ 
وما هو الذي نالوه منه ؟ هل تقصد الخلاص !؟؟
الإجابة : نعم للذين آمنوا به !


وَإِنْ سَخِـطَ الذي فَعَلُـوهُ فيـه فَقُـوَّتُهُمْ إِذًا أوْهَتْ قُـوَاهُ 
من أين أتيت بهذه الفرضية ؟ وحتى لو كانت فرضيتك صحيحة فهل تكون النتيجة أن قوتهم قد أوهت قواه ؟ عموماً سنكشفك في القادم ونكشف عدم علمك بأي شيء


وَهَلْ بَقِى الوُجُــودُ بِـلاَ إِلـهٍ سَمِيعٍ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَمِنْ دَعَـاهُ؟ 
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الطِّبَـاقُ السَّبْعُ لَمّـا ثَوَى تَحتَ التُّرَابِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ 	
وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الْعَـوَالُمِ مِن إِلـهٍ يُدَبِّرهَا، وَقَدْ سُمِرَتْ يَدَاهُ؟ 	
أولاً الله غير محدود وليس موجوداً في مكان ما محدود, ثانياً ابن الله يسوع المسيح هو الذي تجسد وهو الذي قدم ذاته لخلاصنا وليصالحنا مع الله الآب
تجسد السيد المسيح 
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/johnmes1.htm
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111122
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53359


وَكَيْـفَ تَخَـلْتِ الأَمْـلاَكُ عَنْهُ بِنَصْرِهِمُ، وَقَدْ سَمِعُوا بُـكاهُ؟ 	
1. من قال أن الأملاك تخلت عنه ؟
2. من قال أن الأملاك هي التي تتخلي عن الإله وليس الإله هو الذي يتخلي عنها ؟!
3. كيف للملائكة المخلوقة أن تنصر خالقها ؟!
4. أين بكى المسيح على الصليب ؟!!
5. ما علاقة سماع البكاء بنصرهم له ؟ أليس من الأجدر أن يمنعوا من أبكاه ؟! جل في علاه
كما قلنا السيد المسيح هو من اختار هذا الطريق


وكيف أطاقت الخشبات حمل الإلـ ـه الحق مشـدودا قفـاه؟ 	
وَكيْفَ دَنَـا الحَـدِيدُ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يُخَالِطَـهُ، وَيَلْحَقَــهُ أذَاهُ؟
السيد المسيح صلب ومات بالجسد فقط, ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وغلب الموت
كما أنه هو من أراد سير عملية الخلاص هكذا منذ البدء, وحتى منذ سقوط آدم في الخطيئة, وهناك الكثير الكثير من التنبؤات عن صلب السيد المسيح في العهد القديم, ومن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعرف ذلك


وَكيْـفَ تَمكْنَتْ أَيْـدِى عِـدَاهُ وَطَالتْ حَيْثُ قَدْ صَفَعُوا قَفَاهُ؟
يا مدلس أين في الكتاب المقدس هذا الكلام ؟


وَهَلْ عَـادَ المَسِيحُ إِلَى حَيَــاةٍ أَمَ المُحْيى لَــهُ رَب سِـوَاهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح أزلي وموجود منذ البدء, وهو لم يترك إلوهيته حتى يعود إليها. راجع موضوع التجسد


وَيَا عَجَبــاً لِقَبْرٍ ضَـمَّ رَبــا وَأَعْجَبُ مِنْهُ بَطْنٌ قَدْ حَـوَاهُ
ما المشكلة هنا, فالرب قادر على كل شيء, وقد نزل إلى القبر لكي يقيمنا معه ويعطينا الحياة الأبدية


أَقَامَ هُنَـاكَ تِسْعــاً مِنْ شُهُورٍ لَدَى الظُّلُمَاتِ مِنْ حَيْضٍ غِذَاهُ
وَشَقَّ الْفَـرْجَ مَوْلُـودًا صَغِيـراً ضَعِيفاً، فَاتِحـاً لِلثَّدْى فَـاهُ
وَيَأْكُـلُ، ثمَّ يَشْـرَبُ، ثمَّ يَأْتِـى بِلاَزِمِ ذَاكَ، هَلْ هـذَا إِلهُ؟ 	
السيد المسيح تجسد على أرض وأخذ جسداً كاملاً من دون خطيئة, لكي يتم الخلاص 
فهو أكل وشرب ونام وتألم كبشر وليس كإله 


تَعَالَى اللهُ عَنْ إِفْـكِ النَّصَــارَى سَيُسأَلُ كُلَّهُمْ عَمَّـا افْتـرَاهُ 	
نصارى مين اللي انت بتكلمهم ؟
إقرا الموضوع ده عشان تتعلم 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144300


أَعُبَّـادَ الصَّلِيبِ، لأَى مَعْنِّـى يُعَظمُ أوْ يُقَبَّـحُ مَنْ رَمَاهُ؟ 	
رماه بإيه ؟؟؟
الصليب ما هو إلا وسيلة تم عليها الخلاص فنحن نفتخر به في التذكير فهو رمز للغلبة وهزيمة الشيطان فأقرا الكتاب فهو يقول :
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كو 1 : 18)
وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم (غل 6 : 14)
راجع الروابط التالية حول الصليب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47188
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64290


وَهَلْ تَقْضِى العقولُ بِغَيْرِ كَسْرٍ وَإحْـرَاقٍ لَهُ، وَلَمِنْ بَغَاهُ؟ 	
لماذا نحرقه أو نكسره وهو الذي كسر به المسيح الموت حيث داسه بالموت ؟ فهو علامة الخلاص التي بها تخرج الشياطين 


إِذَا رَكِبَ الإِلـهُ عَلَيْهِ كُرْهـاً وَقَدْ شُـدَّتْ لِتَسْمِيرٍ يَدَاهُ 
المسيح صلب بإرادته وليس كرهاً كما تقول


فَذَاكَ المَرْكَبُ المَلْعُـونُ حَقـا فَدُسْـهُ، لا تَبُسْـهُ إِذْ تَرَاهُ 



يُهَـانُ عَلَيْهِ رَبُّ الْخَلقِ طُرا وتَعْبُـدُهُ؟ فَإِنّكَ مِنْ عِدَاهُ 	
بل أنت من عاداه لأنه هو الوعد الإلهي منذ سقطتُ أنت, وتعاديه وليتك تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
لأنه قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتياً في الجسد هذا هو المضل والضد للمسيح (2يو 1 : 7)
من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن (1يو 2 : 22)


فإِنْ عَظِّمْتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ قَـدْ حَوَى رَبَّ العِبَادِ، وَقَدْ عَلاَهُ
من قال أن هذا سبب التعظيم ؟!؟؟؟
ومن قال أنه يحوي رب العباد
لا يوجد محتوي وحاوي, هم متساويين في الجوهر


وَقَدْ فُقِـدَ الصَّلِيبُ، فإِنْ رَأَيْنَا لَهُ شَكْـلاً تَذَكَّرْنَا سَنَـاهُ
الصليب لم يفقد وهو موجود حتى الآن.


فَهَلاّ للقبورِ سَجَـدْتَ طُرا لَضِّم القبرِ رَبّكَ فى حَشَاهُ؟ 	
رجعنا تاني لموضوع الضم ؟؟ الصليب هو الذي تم عليه الفداء وليس القبر 
والسيد المسيح قام من القبر في اليوم الثالث ولم يبقى فيه للأبد


فَيَـا عَبْدَ المِسيحِ أَفِقْ، فَهَذَا بِدَايَتُـهُ، وَهـذَا مُنْتَهاهُ 	
لماذا تكذب ؟
الإله، لا بداية له ولا نهاية!!


"وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُم"   يوحنا 8: 32
أريد أن أقدم دعوة لكل المسلمين بأن يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس ويتأكدوا بنفسهم من الكلام
لا أن يصدقوا كل ما يقال لهم من اكاذيب

احترامي لكل مسلم باحث عن الحق


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*عندك رد على هبل شيخك ابن القيم الجوزية؟؟؟؟
يا ابنى دا شيخ اهبل مش فاهم اصلا الاهوت المسيحى 
ولا هو ماشى زى القران اى كلام مسجوع بدون فكر 
تعرف ترد علينا يا كابتن وتثبت ان شيخك الموقر فاهم اصلا الاهوت المسيحى ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*أَيَا أتْبَاعُ مُحَمَدٍ لنا سُؤالٍ … نرجوُ جَوابِهُ مِمنْ وَعْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أحَقاََ  تَعْبُدونَ إلهُنا القدوسِ أمْ شيطانٌَ ورســـــــــــــــــــــــــولٌ  قد وَالاه؟*​ *فإلهُنا يَهْوَة إيلُوهِيمٌ إسمُهُ وهو خَالِقُ الكَوْنِ والحَيْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وليـسَ إلهُ القَمَرِ الذى يُدْعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــىَ الله*​ *مَنْ كانتْ العُربانُ تعبُدَهُ فى قفرِ مِكَةَ و مِنَّىَ و الصَفـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *كانَ الهِلالُ رَمْزَهُ  ومنْ طِينٍ صَنعوهُ وبهِ زَينوا الجـِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــباه*​ *إذْ جَاءَكُمْ فاسِقٌ بنبأٍ وأدعىَ أن جبريلٌ أتَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وماعرفَ أهلُ الكتابِ مَلاكاً هذا إسْمُهُ ولا حَتَىَ كُنْيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وكَانَ صَادِقاً وأمَيناً حَقاً حَتى تَقَمَصَهُ الشَيْطَانَ وأغـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فأصْبَحَ رسُولٌُهُ فعلاً وبالدَليلِ نُفَنْدُ دَعْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *وفى الشَامِ زَعِمَ بُحَيْرَا أن نبياً مَختوماً على قَفَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *سَيُولَدُ فى أرْضِِ مِكْة رَسَولاً  للبدوِ والرُعَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ليَخْرُجُ نبياً من نَسْلِ إسْمَاعِيلِ لا إسْحقٌ أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ومَاعُرِفَتْ نُبوةً إلا من نَسْلِ إسرائيلِ كما وَعدهُ الربُ وزَكْـــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وإذ كانَ بُحَيْرَا راهِبٌ فاسِقٌ فرُبما كانَ مُحَمَداً إبنَهُ وضَــــــــــــــــــــــــنَاه*​ *من سِفاحِهِ معَ آمْنَة فى رِحلةِ لهَا للشامِ وحَمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *حَمَلَتَهُ فى بَطنِها سَنَواتٍ أربعٍ بِحَسْبِ قولُ الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرُواة*​ *وإدْعَتْ خُروجُ نُورٌ مِن فَرْجِها  بِهِ رَأتْ قُصُورُ بُصرَى وماتَحْــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فيالَها مِنْ خُزَعْبَلاتٍ يَنْدَى لَهَا جَبْينُ السَامِعِين والـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرُوَاة*​ *فهيَا بنا إذَنْ نبْحَثُ عن فَرْجِ آمْنةٍ  لنَنَعَمَ بنورهِ وضِيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *لنُعِيدَ أمْجَادَ النُبوّةِ  ونُصَدِرُ للعَالَمِِ طَاقَتَهُ وكَهْرْبَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفى غَارِ حِرَاءِ تَقَمَصَهُ إبْليسٌ وإبْتَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *فأرْغَىَ وأزْبَدَ  وعلى الأرضِ تَمَرَغَ فى قِيئِه وماخَرَجَ من أمْعَــــــــــــــــــَاه*​ *ثم هَرْوَلَ إلى دارِهِ صَارِخاً فَزِعَاً واخديجتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأجلستهُ على حِجْرِها عساها تُطيبُ رُجْفَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأعْلَمَهَا أنَ  كائناً قدْ ظَهَرَ لهُ لا يَعْرِفُ كُنْهَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فزَمَلتهُ إلى صَدرِهَا وبخِمَارِها دَثَرَتْه ُ وسَدْتْ أُذُنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *كَاشِفَةٌ عن فَخْذيْهَا يُسْرى ويُمنى وسَائلةَ أتــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه؟*​ *ومُهَدِأةٌ مِنْ رَوْعِهِ وللعَفريتِ قائلةً إبْتَعدْ عنْ مُحَمْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَاه*​ *فإخْتَفَىَ المَخلوقُ مِن فورهِ رُبما مِن خَجَلِهِ وحَيـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلولاها ما ثَبَتَتْ نُبوءةَ الكذابِ وما كان لدعوتِهِ حَيـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *وما شَاهَدَهُ أحْدَاً ومَا صَدْقَ أمْرؤٌ على رُؤيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *و القسُ إبن نَوفلْ عَلَمَهُ الكتابَ آملاً أن يجعلَ منهُ إنساناً يُبـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فيجْعلهُ خَليفتهُ فى نشرِ هرطقتهِ ضِدَ المَسيحِ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وللعَرَبِ يكونُ وكيلهُ فى نَشْرِ دَعـْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وبتَعَاليمٍ وآياتٍ  فى السِرِ أَمَدَهُ ورَبْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلما مَات وَرَقَةُ وفى القبْرِ وُضِعَ وفى الجحيمِ مَثـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فَتْرَ الوَحْىُ عن الكذَابِ والمدعو جِبريلٌ ماعادَ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *فسَارَ إلى شَواهِقِِ الجِبَالِ ليَنْتحرْ ويقضى نُحْبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ثمَ تراجعَ زاعماً أنَ جبريلٌ عادَ إليهِ وإرْتَضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فياليته نفذ تَهديدهُ لإرتاحتْ البشريةُ مِنْ بـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلْواه*​ *نبىٌُ كانَ الضلالُ والخديعةُ لهُ عِبادةٌ وصَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *وَصَايا الإلهُ العشرِ كَسَرَهَا والمضلُ فَرَضَ شُرْعَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قاتلٌُ سَارقٌٌٌ حَالِفُ زورٍ وبزناهِ مُفاخرٍ ومُبـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *للنَهْبِ والسَلْبِ وسَفكَ الدِمَاءِ آمرٌ فى غَزَوَاتِهِ وسَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاياه*​ *سَجدَ للغرانيقِِِ العُلا اللاتِ والعُزىَ ومُنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وطُقوسُ الوثنيةِ أعَادَها وفى شفاعاتِهُنَ كان مُرْتَجَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فعَجَبَاً لكَعْبَةِ ضَمْتْ حَجَرَاً يُشْبهُ الفَرّْجِ شِبْهاً لا يُضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأعْجَبُ مِنهِ حَجْيجٌ قدْ تنافَسوا قتلاً على قُبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *طافوا حولهُ سَبْعَ مراتٍ وكُلٌ يُغنى على لَيـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *عُراةٌ حُفاةٌ أو بثوبٍ لا تُخَاطُ بالخِيوطِ هُدُبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وعلى جَبَلِ عَرَفَاتٍ يَرجْمُونَ شيطاناً بالحِجارةِ والحُصَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *جَاهِلون أنَ إبليسٌ هو روحاً لايَقْدرُ الرُُماةِ علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى أذاه*​ *رَسُولُ الزِنـَـــا*​ *رَسُول ُ الفِسْقِِ إغْتَصَبَ الصَغيرةُ عَائشةً بإسم الإلــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وهى لم تبلغْ مِنَ الأنُوثةِ مَبْلَغَاً ولا حتىَ قَرُبَتْ نُحَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *من الأُرجُوحَةِ إلى فِراشِ النَدلِِ سارتْ بلا مُبَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالاه*​ *غيرُ عَالمةٍ أنَ الذئبَ سَيَنْتَهِكُ عُذرَتِها ياوِلْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداه*​ *فى السادسةِ مِن عُمرِِها أرَاهَا الدَنئُ عَورَتِهِ بكلِ غَبَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وبين فخْذيها دَلَكَ إِرْبَهُ دَلكاً خفيفاً … يا رُحْمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأدْمَت المسكينةُ ومن نزيفها لم تَشْفَ قَطٌ حَتَى الوَفـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ظَانةٌ أنها حَائِضٌ ولم تعٍ أن للحيضِ أوقاتاً لا طُولَ الحَيـَــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أعْلَمَهَا يَومَاً أنَ حُورُالعَيْنِ يَعُدْنَ بَكَارَىَ فى نَهَارٍِ ومِسـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فصَرَخَتْ بِخَوفٍ و ذُعْرٍ و لَوعةٍ وَاوَجَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعاه!*​ *ألماً مِمَا عَانَتْهُ يَومَ إغتصَبْها اللئيمُ … وَا حَسْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَتْاه!*​ *ثُمَ صَارْتْ للمُؤمنين أُماً وهى فى سِنُ الطُفولةِ و الصِبـــَـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تُعَلِمَهُم أمُورَ الجِنْسِ وفَرْكَ الثَوْبِ إذَا إحْتَلَمَ المُؤمِنُ فى نَوْمَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وعَلَى الكِبَارِ أشْفَقَتْ فأرْضَعَتْهُم عَشْرَ رَضْعْاتٍ بلا مُــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاراة*​ *ومع صَفْوَانْ بن المُعَطَلِ خَلْفَ الجِمَالِ كانَتْ تَخْتَبِرُ قـُــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فَبَرْهَنَتْ لنَفْسِهَا أن مُحَمَدَاً كَانَ أمْلَكَهُمُ لإرْبِهِ و شَهْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وقدْ أصْبَحَتْ للعَاهِرَاتِ مَثَلاً يُقْتَدَى بهِ ويَتْمُ إحْتـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذاه*​ *وبِنْتُ جَحْشٍ شَاهَدَهَا حَاسِرَةً من خَلفِ السِتَارِ فأصَبحتْ مُشتهـــــــــــــاه*​ *وهى زَوجُ زَيْدٍ إبنهُ بالتبنى ومَوْلاهُ من صِبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأرَّغَمَهُ على طَلاقِها ليَقضِى بِهَا وَطَرِهِ وشَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهْواه*​ *بآية مِنَ الشيطانِ  لمنعِ التبنى لليتامى … وكأنهُ عارٌ يـَــــــــــــــــــــراه!*​ *ومَارِيَةُ القِبْطِيةُ خَادِمَتَهُ وَطَأهَا كُرْهَاً بعدَ أنْ دَبَرَ لجُرْمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قدْ أهْدَاهَا المُقَوْقسُ لهُ وأختِها كوصيفاتٍ لا بُغـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *ظَانَاً أنهُ مَلِكَاً يَتَرَفْعُ عن الصَغائرِِ ويَحْمِى مَنْ يدخُلُ فى  حِمَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فماذا يُسَمَىَ  مَنْ يَطْأ الخَادِمَاتِ …  يا خَيْرَ مَنْ وَطِئَتْ الأرضُ قَدَمَــــــاه؟*​ *دنئٌ سافلٌ وقحٌ هذا مايوصفُ بهِ …  وبالنِعَالِ قد يَلْقَىَ جـَـــــــــــــــــــزَاه*​ *و‏أُمَيْمَةُ بِنْتُ النُعْمَانِ رَاوَدَهَا عن نفْسِها لتَقْبَلُ زِنَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فصَاحتْ بهِ إنَ الحُرةُ لاتَهِبَ نَفْسِها لإبنِ السُوقةَ والحُفْـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأهْوىَ بيدهِ عليها لتَسْكُنَ فقالتْ أعوذُ باللهِ منكَ وماتَبْغَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ثم رشَوها بثوبينِ وألحقهَا بأهلِها ليكُفُ عَنَهَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أَذَاه*​ *وحِفْظَاً لِمَاءِ وَجْههِ أَمامُ قَومِهِ والعبيدُ والإمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *رَسُولُ الشُذوذِ*​ *‏ نَبْىُ الزِنْـا كَانَ حَتْمْاً… لا فَرْقَ بَيْنَهُ وبَيْنَ التِيُوسِ وبَعِيرُ الفَـــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *أُعْطِى قُوةَ ثَلاثون رَجُلاً فى النُكَاحِ مِثْلَ كَلْبٍ فى ذِرْوَةِ شَهْـــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وعَلى نِسَائِهِ التِسْعَ كَانَ يَجُولُ بغُسْلٍ وَاحِدٍ … فَخُورَاً بفُحُولَتِهِ وزِنَـــــــاه*​ *أتِلْكَ فُرُوضُ نَظَافَتِهِ؟.. يالَهَا مِنْ طَهَارَةٍ لا تُضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *ونِسَاءٌ  مُؤمِنَاتٍ يَهْبْنَ أنْفُسِهِنَ لهُ إنْ أرْدْنَ بَرَكَتِهِ وتَقْـــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فالطَرْيقَ إلى جَنَتَهِ لايَمُرُ إلا مِنْ خِلالِ إرْبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفَاطِمةٌُ أمُ عَلىٍ إشْتَهَاهَا فلم يَقدِرعلى إشْباعِ شَهْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فلمَا مَاتَتْ ضَاجَعَها زاعَماً أنهُ يُخَفِفُ عنْها ضَغْطةِ القبرِ وظُلْمَــــــــــــــاه*​ *وماهِى إلا شَهْوةُ شَيْطانٌ سَافلٌ لمْ يَرْعَى للمَوْتِ حُرْمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *‏وبِنْتُ‏ ‏العَباسِ إشْتهَاها ونَذَرَ نُكَاحِهَا إن بَقِىَ على قَيْدِ الحَيْــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *وهى رَضْيعَةُ لم تَزْلْ فى مَهْدِهَا بَيْنَمَا كان فى شَيْخُوخَةِ غَبَـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *دَعُوا الأطْفَالَ يَأتُونَ إلىَّ ولاتَمْنَعُونَهُم فنِكَاحِهِم أبْغــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تِلْكَ كَانَتْ وَسِيلَتَهُ فى  إظْهَارِ مَحَبَتِهِ ومُفَاخَذَتِهِم كانت مُشْتَهَـــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أهَذا تفكيرُ إنْسَانٌ سَوِىٌ يَدََّعِى أنْهُ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟*​ *خَرَجَ إلى السُوقِ يَوْمَاً فَوَجَدَ زَاهِرَاً وكَانَ يُحْبُهُ ويَرْعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأحْتَضْنْهُ مِنَ الخَلْفِ فقال لهُ زَاهِراً: أطْلْقْنِى مَنْ أنْتَ ياعَمْـــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فقَال لهُ مُحَمَدَاً: أنْا مَنْ يَشْتَرِى العَبْيدُ ورَفَضَ أنْ يُطْلِقَهُ لمَسْعَــــــــــــــاه*​ *ولمَا عَرِفَ أنْهُ مُحَمَدَاً صَارَ يُمَكِنُ ظَهْرَهُ مِنْ صَدْرِالحَبْيبِ وَوَجْنَتَـــــــــــاه*​ *فهَلْ كانَ يُعَلِمَهُ  القُرْآنَ من خَلْفِهِ أم شَيْئَاً آخْراً لا نَعْلَمُ إيْــــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فرُبَمَا عَلَمَ الصَحَابَةِ حِفْظُ القُرْآنِ فى صُدُورِهِمْ إلا زَاهِراً فَبَيْنَ إلْيَتَــــــــــاه*​ *نَبْىُ اللِوَاطِ كانَ حَقْاً … وللشُذُوذِ كَانَ مُعَلِمَاً للمُحْتَرِفِين والهِــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *زَعِمَ أنَ النُكَاحَ يَعْنِى الزَوَاجَ مَعَ أنْهُ لَعَنَ نَاكِحَ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَاه*​ *فَهَلْ لنَاكِحِ يَدَهِ أنْ يَدْفَعَ مَهْرِهَا وكَمْ الصَدَاقُ بَيْنَهُمَا ومَا مُسَمْــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وهَلْ مِنْ شُرُوطٍ لقَبُولِ هَذا النُكَاحِ … وهل يُمْكِنَهُ تَوْكِيلُ ذِرَاعَــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وهَلْ يُمْكِن للمُسْلمِ أنْ يَقُولَ  أنْكِحَنِى إبْنَتَكَ أو أنْكِحَنِى يَدَكَ ياعَمَـــــــــــاه؟*​ *أو أنْ يَنْكَحَ يَدَ شَخْصِ آخْر إذا دَفَعَ صَدَاقَِهَا ومَهْرِهَا أعْطـَــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وأىْ يَدٌ يُفَضَّلُ نُكَاحِهَا … اليُسْرَىَ أمْ اليُمْنَىَ أمْ كِلاهُمَا يا رَسُــــــــولُ الله؟*​ *وإنْ غَضَبَ المُؤمِنُ على يَدِهِ وطَلْقَهَا طَلاقَاً بَائِنَاً ثُمَ نَدَمَ عَلَىَ مَا جَنــَــــــاه*​ *فَهْلْ مِنْ مُحَلِلٌ يَذْوقُ عَسْيلْتِهَا لتَرْجِعُ إلى عِصْمَتِهِ وسَطْـــــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *وإذَا طَلْقَهَا قَبْلَ الدُخُولُ بِهَا … فَهَلْ لَهُ حَقُ أخْذِ نِصْفُ مَاأعْطـَــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فهلْ مِنْ عَاقِلٍ يَقْبَلُ هَذَا الهِرَاءُ؟.. رُحْمَاكَ يَا رَبـْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *رَسُولُ القَتلِ*​ *وبَنُو النَضْيرِأذلَهمْ وإسْتَحَلَ دَمَائُهم بعد أن قَاومُوا دَعْــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فضَرَبَ عُنُقَ كِنَانَةً بعد أنْ مَنَعَ عنه كِنْزاً كانَ قد أخْفَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وزَوْجَتَهُ صَفْيَة إغْتَصَبْها فى حِمَىَ أبا أيوبِ مَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوْلاه*​ *فى نَفْسِ لَيْلَةِ قَتْلِهِ لزَوْجِها وهىَ صَارخَةٌ وَاعَشْيرتــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأينَ شُهُورُ العِدةْ الأربَعة … وأينَ شَرْعِكَ يارَِسُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــولَ الله؟*​ *تِلْكَ أفعالُ نَبْىُ الرحمةِ … فيا رَحْمَتَهُ إبنْ القُسَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *وأم قِرفَةِ شَقْهَا بين جَملينِ … لأنها هَجَتْهُ بصِدقِِِ الهِجَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفى المدينةِ عَرَضَ رَأْسَها للرُوَاحِ والغُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداه*​ *عَجوزُ سيدةُ قومِها أذلَها … لتكونَ عِبْرَةً لِمَنْ عَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاداه*​ *وفى عَشيرتها أعْملَ سَيفهِ …  قتلاً وتشريداً ياويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه!*​ *‏وإبنْ عَتِيك نَفَذَ أمْرهُ … بقَتْلِ أبْى رَافِعٍ بالسَيْفِ فى نَوْمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فتَحَامَلَ عليهِ حَتى قَرَعَ العَظْمَ مِنْهُ … وهو صَارِخَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً آه*​ *ولم يَبْرَحَ مَكَانَهُ حَتَى سَمَعَ نَعْيَهُ قائلاً:  ثُمَ أتينا النَبىُ ‏ ‏فأخْبَرْنَــــــــــــــــاه*​ *حَرَضَ أتباعهُ على قَتْلِ اليهودىُ فى كُلِ زمانٍ ومكانِ سُكْنــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *زاعِماً أن الشَجَرَ يومَ القيامةِ سَينْطِقُ قائلاً لِمَنْ يـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *يامُسلم!.. خلفى يهودياً فهَلُمَ أُقتلهْ   فنصيبُكَ الحُورُ يا مُؤمــــــــــــناً بالله*​ *إلا شَجر اليهودِ وهو الغَرْقَدِ … سَيَحْمِى اليَهْودِىَ إذا إخـْـــــــــــــتبأ وَرَاه*​ *فيا أُمَةَ الإسْلامِ …  ماذا إذا حَمَلَ كلُ يهودىٌ غُصنَ غَرْقَدٍ لحِمَـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ألا يُبْطِلَ هذا نُبُؤةِ الكَذَّابِ..  ويَحْمى اليَهودَ مِنْ شيطانِكم ومانَـــــــــــواه؟*​ *رَسُولُ الخُزعبلات*​ *وإبن الأعصم سَحَرَهُ … و جَعَلَهُ للشيطانِ مَطيتَهُ وسِرْجَــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فى مِشْطٍ ‏ ‏ومَشَاقَةٍ ‏ ‏وجِفُ ‏ ‏طَلْعَةٍ طَبَهُ …  وفى بِئْرٍ عَميقٍ ألقـــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أربعة عَشَرَ شَهراً رَبطهُ …  و جَعلهُ مَسْخَرةٍ فى الحَوارِى والمَقـــــــــــاه*​ *فكانَ يخالُ لهُ … أنهُ يأتى النساءَ فى نومهِ ويُقْظـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وحِمَارٌ عَلى يَديهِ أسْلمَ … فأنطقهُ الشَهَادةِ و يَعْفُورُ سَمْــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فسَأله:أتشتهى النساءَ يايَعْفورْ؟.. تُرَىَ بأى لغةٍ كان  سائلاً إيـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فإن أجَابَ الحمارُ نعمْ … فكيف يقضى الحِمارُ معَ النساءِ شَـــــــــــهْواه؟*​ *سُؤالٌ غبىٌ من نبىٍ …  والأدْهَى أن الحِمَارَ لم يَرُدْ مِنْ إسْـــــــــــــــتِحياه*​ *تَبِعَ الحِمارُ مُحمداً … فعَلاََ النَهيقُ فوقَ المآذنِ وقتَ الصَـــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *و مِن وقتِها بَدَأَ رَفْسُ التابعين …  و ضَجيجُ رَعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاياه*​ *ولن يتوقف نَهيقهُم … إلا إذا سَمَحَ الرْبُ الحَقيقىُ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *أسْرَى وعَرَجَ فى أحْلامٍ لم يَراها أحدٍ سِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *وعلى بُراقٍ مُجنحٍ مثل الحمارِ قد رَكَبْ ودَلْدَلَ رِجْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *من مَكةٍ إلى القُدسِ طارَ به وإلى السماءِ  حيثُ عَرْشِ الإلَـــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وما هى إلا أساطيرٌ إقتبسها والجُهالُ أقنعهم بِمـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رَوَاه*​ *وأم هانئ  زَوْجِهِ تشْهَدُ أنهُ لم يُفارقْ مَرْقَدَهُ ولا حَشَايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأن فراشهُ لم يزلْ دافئاً منذُ أن نامَ مُشخِراً فاتِحَاً فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قائلةٌ أنَها خُرافاتُ أخْرقٍ وأضْغَاثٌ فيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رآه*​ *بالوَيلِ والثُبورِ وعَظائِمِ الأُمورِ … هَدَدَ أتباعَهُ وكُلُ مَـــــــــــــــــــنْ وَالاه*​ *بثُعْبَانٍ فى القَبرِ يَلدْغَهم … والشُجاعُ الأقْرَعُ سَمّـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *إن فكْروا يَومَاً فى تَرْكِهِ … وإتَبَعُوا طريقاً آخرِ سِـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فتَفَكَروا يا قوم … هل رأيتم  ثعباناً ذو شَعْرٍِ على رَأسِهِ و جِبَـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *أبْوالُ البَعْيرِ وصَفهَا للعَليلِ … كدَواءٍ لشِفـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وهى سُمُومٌ تضرُ بالسليمِ …  فمَابالُكَ بالسقيمِ تجُرُهُ لقَـَضَـــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *عليكَ بالعَسَلْ !..  قالهَا لَمريضٍ كانت بَطْنَهُ ومَعْيهُ  تُؤلمَـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فزادَ مَرَضِهِ وهَلَكَ المِسْكِينُ …  ثِقَةً بكَذَابٍ وتصديقاً لفَتـــــْـــــــــــــــــواه*​ *قد صَارَ طبيباً … ذلك الجَاهِلُ الأُمَّىُ كما دَعَاهُ جِبريلُ  و نـَــــــــــــــــــادَاه*​ *رَسُولُ الدَعَارَةِ*​ *وَعَدَ المُؤمنين بأنهَارِ خَمْرٍ … وعَسْلٍ ما أحْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *وَزَوَّجَهُمْ بأبْكَارٍ حُورٍ عِينٍ … قاصِراتٍ طُرُفــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *عَلَى سُرُرٍ مَصْفُوفَةٍ مُتَكَأهِمَ …  ولكلِ مِنْهُمُ مَا إشْتَهَىَ ولَذْتَ عَيْنَــــــــــاه*​ *ووِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَدونٌ مُسَورون مُقَرَطون … يَعْملون كَخَدم وسـُـــــــــــــــــقاة*​ *لايَصْدَعُونَ و لايَنْزِفُونَ …  تُرَىََ مَاذا يُصْدِعُ الوَلَدُ و يُنْزِفُ دِمَــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ذَاكَ نَصْيبُ كُلُ مُؤمِنٍ …  فمَا نَصْيبكُ يا مُؤمِنَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــةٌ بالله؟*​ *فتَعَقَلوا يا قََََوْمُ … أجنةٌ تِلْكَ أم بيتُ دَعَارَةٍ ولُوَاطٍ وعُـــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاه؟*​ *أقوادُ إلَهَكُمُ … ليَسْمَحَ بالعَهَارَةِ فى مَحْضَرَهِ وبَهَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *أجَرَاحٌ هُوَ ليرتق غَشَاءَ البَكارى … بَعْدَمَا يَشُقُ المُؤمِنُ إيَــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فَضُ البَكَارَةِ كُلُ هَمْهِمُ …  فمَتَىَ يَكُونُ وَقْتَ العِبَادَةِ والصَـــــــــــــــــــلاة؟*​ *ومُؤمنٌ لا يَنْثَنِى أبَداً ذَكَرَهُ …  فكيف يَنامُ على بَطْنِهِ وثَدْيَـــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ودَاجْنٌ صَارَ مُقَدَسَاً … إذ أكلَ من القرآنِ آيةً طالتها شَـفَتَــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تَحْت السَرْيرِ وَجَدَها …  وقتْ إنشغالُ القومُ بجثةِ نبىُ البُغَـَـــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *فَقَدْ ماتَ مُحَمداً بعد أن خَدَعَ الجَميعُ أنهُ باقٍ إلى  دَهْرِِ الحَـــــــــــــــــــياه*​ *وفى القَبْرِ دُفِنَ وصَارَ مأكلاً لدُودِ الأرْضِ وآكِلى ثـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاه*​ *فرُبَما صَنَعَ مُعْجِزةٍ وَقتُها … فسَمَمَ الدودَ بعدَ أنْ إلتهمَ إيـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *رَسُولُ الشَيْطَانِ*​ *وإلهٌ هَذهِ أسْمَاؤهُ الحُسْنَىَ… فمَاذا عَنْ الدَمْيمِ مِنْها والسَفْيهُ مَعْنَــــــــــاه؟*​ *المُؤمِنٌ… بِمَنْ يُؤمِنُ إلَهَكُمْ ياقَوْمْ ولمَنْ يُقَدْمُ فُروضَ صَلْــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *المُذلٌ المُتَكَبِرٌ الضَار…ْ أيُدْعَى إلهٌ مَنْ يَذِلُ عَبيدَهُ و يَضْرُ رَعَايـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *المَتينٌ المُتعالْ… وعَلَى مَنْ يَتَعَالَى ويُظْهِرُ مَتَانَتِهِ و قُــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *المُنْتَقِمُ مِنْ عَبْيدهِ والجَبَارْ… فكَيْفَ يَنْتَقْمْ إلَهَكُمْ مِمَنْ خَلَقَتْ يَــــــــــــــدَاه؟*​ *وسَيَسْخَرُالقَهْارُ بعد أن يُبِيدُ خَلْيقَتُهُ قائلا: أين أنتم ياعُصَـــــــــــــــــــــاة؟*​ *قاطِعٌ للرِقِابِ والأطْرَافِ مِنْ خِلافٍ … أجَزَارٌ هُو أمْ سِكِينٌ مُسْنَــــــــــــاة؟*​ *نَافِخٌ فى الفُرُوجِ وشَافِطٌ ما يَطيرُ فوقَ كَعْبَتِهِ … كمِنْفَاخٌ وشَفَاطٌ  مَاأقْوَاه!*​ *بِلُغَةِ العُرْبَانِ عَالِمٌ ولا يَعْى غَيْرُهَا مِنْ لُغَاتِ العَالَمِ ولُسُـــــــــــــــــــــــــنَاه*​ *يَنْسَى الآيَاتُ ويَأتْى بأحَسَنِ مِنْهَا …  فماذا يُمَيْزَهُ عَنْ الكُتَابِ والـــــرُوَاة؟*​ *ورَحْمَانٌ عَلَىَ العَرْشِ إسْتَوَى … أجَالِسٌ عَلَى كُرّسِىٍ هُوَ أم فُرْنٌ مُحَمْـاة؟*​ *ومَنْ ذَا الذى يُحَدْدُ نُضْجِهُ ويعُرفَ أنَه قد كَمُلَ  إسْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتوَاه؟*​ *لمْ يَعْرِفَ مَاقد كُتِبَ عَلَىَ عَرْشِهِ لَوْلا أنْ نَبَهَهُ مُحَمَدَاً وأرَاهُ إيـَـــــــــــــــاه*​ *فهل كان مَحْدُودٌ مُحَمَدِكُم؟.. أم أن إلَهَهُ قَدْ حَدَّ  نَفْسَهُ ليـَـــــــــــــــــــــرَاه؟*​ *تُرَىَ هَلْ كَانَ نَائِمٌ إلَهَكُمْ ؟.. أمْ لمْ يْكُنْ قدْ فَاقَ بَعْدُ مِنْ غُفـْـــــــــــــــــــلاه؟*​ *فَقُلْ يَا أيُها المُسْلمون لانَعْبُدُ ماتَعْبِدُون ولا أنْتُم عَابِدون مَنْ عَبَدْنـَــــــــاه*​ *أنتم أبناءُ إبليس وأعمالهُ تَعْملون وإن كُنْتُم لاتَعلمون خَبَايـَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وإن صَعِبَ عَليكُمُ فَهْمُ إيمَانَنَا فلَيْسَ هذا لَكُم بمَدْعــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *فخَيْرٌ لكُم أن تُصْبِحوا بلا دِينٍ مِنْ أن تَتْبَعُوا إلهاً تِلكَ صِفـــَـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فالمُلْحِدُ مُجَردُ إنسانٌ لايُؤمنُ بوجودِ رَباً للكَوْنِ يَرْعــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *والوَثَنِى يُؤمِنُ بوجودِ كائنٍ أعلى لايَسْتَطِيعُ أنْ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *فجَسَدَهُ فى وَثَنٍ صَنَعَهُ بيَدَيهِ و سـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَّاه*​ *واليَهُودِىُ لمْ يُؤمنْ بالمسيحِ الإبنِ بعد ولكِنَهُ يَعْبُدُ الآبَ الإلَــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *إيْلُوهِيم إلَهَنَا قَدْ ظَهَرَ فى ثَالُوثِهِ فى مَعْمُوديةِ المَسَيحُ فى الميـــــــــــــــَاه*​ *يَسُوعُ الإبنُ فى النَهْرِ والرُوحُ القُدُسُ على شَكْلِ حَمَامَةٍ ظَهَرَ ثَنَــــــــــــاه*​ *والآبُ منَ السَمَاءِ قائِلاً هذا هو إبْنِى الحَبيب بِهِ سُرِرتُ فإسْمَعُوا نـِـــــداه*​ *ثََالُوثٌ فى وَاحِدٍ  ووَاحِدٌ فى ثََالوثٍ هو إلَه الكَونِ وصَانِعَهُ بيَـــــــــــــــداه*​ *ولايَستطيعُ أحَدَاً أنْ يَعْتَرِفَ بالمسيحِ مخلصاً و إلـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *إلا إذا مَلأهُ الرُوحُ القُدُسُ وطَهَرَهُ و قـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَّاه*​ *فَعَظِيمٌ هُو إلَهُنَا وعَظْيمٌ سِرُ تَقْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *أحْبَنَا فتَراءَى لَنا ونَزَلَ مِنْ عُلْيَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلِمَا لا تَتَبَيْنوا يا إخْوَةَ الإنسانِ أكاذيبُ مُحَمَدٍ و دَعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوَاه؟*​ *إنا نعيشُ العُمْرُ مرةً فلا تضيعونهُ سُـدَىَ وراءَهُ بكل خَطََايــَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وكاذبٌُ كلُ مَنْ إدْعَى نُبْوَةً بَعدَ المَسيحُ رَاعِى الرُعـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​


----------



## allahmhba (10 يناير 2011)

رد شعري قوي وأكثر من رائع 

الرب يعوضك

هل يستطيع المسلمون التهرب من هذا الحقائق 

لا أتوقع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يناير 2011)

لا تهتموا بهؤلاء لانهم امة كلام فقط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> لا تهتموا بهؤلاء لانهم امة كلام فقط


 

*تماااااااااااام صح كدا...*

*امة كلام و بس*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

هل من مدافع عن هذا الجاهل ؟


----------



## vet muslima (8 فبراير 2011)

لا ده كله كلام بلاش اقول انتوا عارفين كويس


----------



## apostle.paul (8 فبراير 2011)

*ايوة ماله يعنى لاقيت لا سمح الله بيتكلم عن فروج النساء والنكاح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه يعنى الكلمة اللى مش عجباك
برضة هسالك هو انت سنك كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 فبراير 2011)

*ايوة النص بيقول حبيبى مد يده من الكوة فانت عليه احشائى دا صح ومظبوط وليه معنى روحانى عميق 
لكن مين السافل اللى كتب اللى بين القوسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا اكيد تربية محمدية روح اساله جابها منين 
بينصبوا عليك يا حبيب قلبى
*


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2011)

*عجبى على العقول*
*يقول :*


> *وَهَلْ خَـلَتِ الْعَـوَالُمِ مِن إِلـهٍ يُدَبِّرهَا، وَقَدْ سُمِرَتْ يَدَاهُ؟ *



*مازال المسلم يتخيل ان الله جالس على عرشه فترك العرش خاليا و نزل الى الارض تاركا مكانه فراغا !!!!*
*مازال المسلم يتخيل ان الله يحده مكان معين فأذا وجد فيه لن يوجد فى غيره !*
*لا يا ابن القيم العوالم لم تخلوى من اله فوجوده متجسدا فى مكان لا يلغى وجوده فى باقى الاماكن*
*متى ينضج فكر المسلمين !؟!!*


----------



## sahran (15 فبراير 2011)

من اجمل الردود القوية  شكرا للكاتب


----------



## أسمهان (16 فبراير 2011)

يبدو أن كاتب هذا المقال ليس له باع في اللغة العربية
مع الأسف الموضوع طويل ولا أستطيع الرد عليه جملة واحدة
غير أن كل ما جاء به فهو مردود عليه من عدة وجوه
فمثال على ذلك:
في قوله


إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟     

هذا استفهام استنكاري
أي أن كاتب هذه القصيدة لا يقر بأن الإله يموت، ولكنه يستنكر على من يعتقد أن الإله يموت! وهذا جلي وواضح عند كل من يفقه اللغة العربية

وقد رد صاحب هذا المقال على هذا العجز من البيت الشعري بقوله

فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا الإفتراء يا ترى؟

فلو كان صاحب هذا المقال يفقه ما تقدمنا بذكره في شأن الصيغة اللغوية التي وضفها الشاعل فهل تراه سيقول بقوله هذا؟!

وأما عن انكار صاحب هذا المقال على الشاعر بشأن وجود من يقول بأن الإله يموت فأقول:

 ظاهر وجلي أن قائل هذا الشعر يقصد طائفة بعينها وهي موجودة حقا و أكثر الناس يعلمونها ، ألا وهي الطائفة المسيحية التي تعتقد أن المسيح إله و تدعي أيضا أن المسيح قد صُلِبَ و مَاتَ! 
وأنا شخصيا أعلم الكثييييييييير منهم هنا في بلادي وأعتقد أن أكثر المسيحيين يعتقدون مثلهم أي أن المسيح إله وأنه قد مات و صُلِبَ

ولعل صاحب هذا المقال منهم وهذا ما استشعرته من قوله لاحقا
#ثم من هم الذين أماتوه ؟؟ هم ام هو الذي أراد بكل إرادته أن يموت ؟؟!#

و حتما فإن الشاعر يقصد بقوله هذا هذه الطائفة من المسيحين

و يستأنف صاحب المقال كلامه بقوله:

 ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟، حسنا إقرأ ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء ، 

1Ti 6:16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. 

أقول أن هذا الكلام ليس في شأن المسيح بل هو في شأن الرّب الأعلى الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وهو الحي القيوم الذي لا يموت وليس في هذا خلاف ولكم أن ترجعوا إلى السياق كاملا و سوف تعلمون
فالعجب كل العجب أن يحتج به صاحب هذا المقال في هذا الموطن لأنه ليس هذا هو مقامه
فالشاعر ينكر على الذين يعتقدون في ألوهية المسيح ويقولون بموته وليس على الذين يقولون والعياذ بالله بأن رب السماوات والأرض يموت! فهذا لا يقوله صاحب الشعر ولا يقوله عاقل من البشر فيه ذرة من حكمة!، وبالتالي فليس هذا موطن للإستشهاد بهذا الكلام (و مما لا شك فيه أنه ثمت من البشر من رأووا المسيح ونصروه وءامنوا به فكيف ينطبق هذا الكلام عليه-الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ- و كيف يستقيم الإستشهاد به هنا!)

فلماذا يا شيخ لا تقرأ ؟؟ ألا تستحى من هكذا يوم يكشفك فيه مولكا ويكشف جهلك بأبجديات اللاهوت فضلاً المسيحيية ؟
التعليق لكم

و يتم كلامه قائلا
ثم يسقط الشيخ في خطأ لا يقع فيه طفل !
ويقول ان الله " يصنع " قوم !!! فهل الله يصنع أم يخلق القوم ؟ غإذا كان الله " يصنع " فمن الذي يخلق !؟؟ الجهل مصيبة !

أقول: فعلاً صدقت! حقا الجهل مصيبة!
هذا جهل بأبجديات اللغة العربية
لا!
بل ببديهيات اللغة العربية!
الشاعر يقول:


إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟     

بِصُنْعِ منْ؟! بصنع الإله أم بصنع قوم؟!!
عجيب!
أولاً: فعل الصنع هنا عائد إلى القوم وليس للإله كما لست أدري كيف فهم كاتب المقال! فتقدير فاعل هذا الفعل في هذا الشعر هو "القوم" وليس "الإله"
ثانيا: تقدير معنى الصنع في هذا السياق هو "الفعل" وليس بمعنى الإنشاء والإبداع
عجيب أن يتكلم بهذا الكلام و يفهم هذا الفهم إنسان يتكلم اللغة العربية!!
لذلك فإني أخالف في رأيي كل ما جاء به كاتب هذا المقال ههنا إلا في جملة واحدة قد قالها و أوافقه فيها 100% ألا وهي
"الجهل مصيبة!"


أود أتمام الرد على كل ما جاء به ولدي الكثير لأقوله و أبينه لكن آسف لضيق الوقت الآن
لكني أرجو أن يدرك القراء مستوى هذا المقال ولا يغتروا بما فيه
فالأباطيل التالية كثيييييرة جدا والردود عليها بسيطة وواضحة
وشكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2011)

> يبدو أن كاتب هذا المقال ليس له باع في اللغة العربية
> مع الأسف الموضوع طويل ولا أستطيع الرد عليه جملة واحدة
> غير أن كل ما جاء به فهو مردود عليه من عدة وجوه


*لما نشوف*


> إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟
> 
> هذا استفهام استنكاري
> أي أن كاتب هذه القصيدة لا يقر بأن الإله يموت، ولكنه يستنكر على من يعتقد أن الإله يموت! وهذا جلي وواضح عند كل من يفقه اللغة العربية


*طيب ماحنا عارفين واثبتنا ان شيخك العزيز ماهو الا جاهل بالاهوت المسيحى لان لا يوجد فى الايمان المسيحى يقول بان الاله فى جوهره مائت ايه اللى انتى ضفتيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> وقد رد صاحب هذا المقال على هذا العجز من البيت الشعري بقوله
> 
> فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا الإفتراء يا ترى؟


*طيب ماحنا عارفين برضة وبنحاول نعلم شيخك الهمام انه جاهل ايه مشكلتك؟؟؟؟؟*


> وأما عن انكار صاحب هذا المقال على الشاعر بشأن وجود من يقول بأن الإله يموت فأقول:
> 
> ظاهر وجلي أن قائل هذا الشعر يقصد طائفة بعينها وهي موجودة حقا و أكثر الناس يعلمونها ، ألا وهي الطائفة المسيحية التي تعتقد أن المسيح إله و تدعي أيضا أن المسيح قد صُلِبَ و مَاتَ!
> وأنا شخصيا أعلم الكثييييييييير منهم هنا في بلادي وأعتقد أن أكثر المسيحيين يعتقدون مثلهم أي أن المسيح إله وأنه قد مات و صُلِبَ


*مهو للاسف اعتمادك على شيوخ الاسلام الجهلة عمره مهيولد فكر صحيح عن الايمان المسيحى لانك للاسف اعتمدتى على جهلة ومدلسين فكان خيرا لكى انك تتعلمى ايمان من تتدعى انك تعرفيه من اصحابه وليس من جهلة لا بيفقهون حرفا واحد فيه
الايمان المسيحى ينص على ان الكلمة الازلى(اللوغوس)الالهى قد لبس جسدا وظهر فى الانسان يسوع المسيح فى ملء الزمن 
وصلب وقبر وقام من بين الموت جسدانيا اما اقنوم الكلمة الازلى المتحد بيه غير مائت 
فالمسيح ذاق الموت جسدانيا فقط وليس اقنوم الكلمة هو الذى مات*
*فاين يقول الايمان المسيحى ان الله الكلمة مات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> أقول أن هذا الكلام ليس في شأن المسيح بل هو في شأن الرّب الأعلى الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وهو الحي القيوم الذي لا يموت وليس في هذا خلاف ولكم أن ترجعوا إلى السياق كاملا و سوف تعلمون


*مهو للاسف الزمن الاغبر اللى خلى جهلة يعدلوا على المسيحين 
دا نص الكلام يا عزيزتى*
* أُوصِيكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُحْيِي الْكُلَّ، وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي شَهِدَ لَدَى بِيلاَطُسَ الْبُنْطِيِّ بِالاعْتِرَافِ الْحَسَنِ:*
*14 أَنْ تَحْفَظَ الْوَصِيَّةَ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ وَلاَ لَوْمٍ إِلَى ظُهُورِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،*
*15 الَّذِي سَيُبَيِّنُهُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهِ الْمُبَارَكُ الْعَزِيزُ الْوَحِيدُ: مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ،*
*16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ، سَاكِنًا فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ.* 
*فاهمة الكلام ولا اشرحهولك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابقى اقرى يا بنتى تفاسير مسيحية وسيبك من العجن اللى حفظتيه من شيوخك 
اقرى مثلا تفسير ناشد حنا
**"الذي وحده" الكلام هنا عن الله المثلث الأقانيم (الآب والابن والروح القدس) له عدم الموت. لكن الابن عندما تجسد (له كل المجد) ذاق بنعمة الله الموت. ذاك الذي له وحده عدم الموت، الساكن في نور لا يستطيع أحد أن يقترب إليه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس في لاهوته، ولا يستطيع أن يراه لأن الله لا يُرى، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر أي عند تجسده أعلن الآب. قال له فيلبس مرة "أرنا الآب وكفانا" فقال له "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس، الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب ... ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال". لقد جاء المسيح ليعلن الآب. وسنظل إلى الأبد الآبدين نرى الآب في الإنسان يسوع المسيح فإنه "فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" اللاهوت لا يُرى حتى بأجسادنا الممجدة، لكن سنرى الابن المتجسد ونكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو. ونرى الآب فيه إلى أبد الآبدين. "الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية آمين". ورد هذا التعبير أيضاً في ص 1: 17 "وملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يرى ... له الكرامة والمجد إلى دهر الدهور آمين. شكراً لله لأننا قد عرفنا الآب وعرفنا الابن ورأينا الآب في الابن. وسنرى الابن كما هو ونكون مثله عندما نتغير إلى صورة جسد مجده.*​*فعليكى ان تنحنى بهامتك امام المسيح الرب الكلمة الازلى مخلصك الصالح غير المائت المحى وتتركى عبادة الاصنام واله القريشيين يايرتك تعرفيه وتخلصى من عبادة الصنم القريشى اللى انت ماشية وراه
*


> كيف ينطبق هذا الكلام عليه-الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ- و كيف يستقيم الإستشهاد به هنا!)


*هو انتى شوفتى يا حاجة المسيح الكائن فى نور لا يدنى منه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شوفتى المسيح فى ملكوته وفى مجده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى حد من البشر يقدر يشوف مجد المسيح الالهى فى ملكوته السماوى؟؟؟؟
منتظرين ردود اكثر جدية لترميم سمعة الشيوخ الجهلاء المهلهلة الىل مش فاهمين العقيدة المسيحية وبينصبوا على الاطفال وعقولهم البسيطة بكلام جهل ونصب 
عندك كلام تانى على القصيدة الهبلة اللى كتبها ابن القيم الجاهل بابسط عقائد المسيحين
انا مش بلومه لان دا منطلق من عقيدة اله القران البدوية اللى لا يفقه حرف واحد فى المسيحية
فان كانت شيمة الهه الجهل فمابالك بالاتباع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2011)

*وسبق بولس الرسول واصفا المسيح الابن الازلى بنفس الاوصاف فى نفس الرسالة الى تيماوثوس قائلا عن المسيح الرب
**وَتَفَاضَلَتْ نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا جِدًّا مَعَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.*
*15 صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُول: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيُخَلِّصَ الْخُطَاةَ الَّذِينَ أَوَّلُهُمْ أَنَا.*
*16 لكِنَّنِي لِهذَا رُحِمْتُ: لِيُظْهِرَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ فِىَّ أَنَا أَوَّلاً كُلَّ أَنَاةٍ، مِثَالاً لِلْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.*
*17 وَمَلِكُ الدُّهُورِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى وَلاَ يُرَى، الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ وَحْدَهُ، لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.*
*

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2011)

> يبدو أن كاتب هذا المقال ليس له باع في اللغة العربية



فاكرة نفسك في نادي الشعراء ولا اية ؟! وهو ابن القيم ليه في اللعة العربية ! يعني لو سألته يعني اية  ك ه ي ع ص ، هايعرف !!!؟




> مع الأسف الموضوع طويل ولا أستطيع الرد عليه جملة واحدة




لا جملة واحدة ولا على اجزاء ولا انتي ولا هو ولا من يعتبر ! لان الموضوع عبارة عن جهل مركب من ابن القيم !!!




> غير أن كل ما جاء به فهو مردود عليه من عدة وجوه



اتحداكي لو عرفتي تردي على اي نقطة من كلامي !




> هذا استفهام استنكاري




ومن سألك ؟ !

تعالى بقى اوريكي انك مش فاهمه حاجة ! ، بتقولي استفهام استنكاري وانا عارف ده كويس لكن المصيبة ان الإستنكار ده في حد ذاته غلط ! يعني مبني على غلط لان الإله كلاهوت لا يموت فكيف يستنكر شيء غير موجود اصلا !!؟





> أي أن كاتب هذه القصيدة لا يقر بأن الإله يموت



وهل قلنا انه اقر ان الإله يموت !! يبدو انك فاقدة للتركيز !

نحن نقول انه يقول علينا اننا نقول ان الإله موت ! ولهذا سألته في تربته وقلت :



> *فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا   الإفتراء يا ترى ؟*






> فلو كان صاحب هذا المقال يفقه ما تقدمنا بذكره في شأن الصيغة اللغوية التي وضفها الشاعل فهل تراه سيقول بقوله هذا؟!




بالتأكيد سأقول وأكرر لأنك جريتي على ما جراه من الخطأ بل أضفتي الى الطينة بلة ! بانك اصلا لم تفهمي ولا كلامه ولا كلامي !!




> وأما عن انكار صاحب هذا المقال على الشاعر بشأن وجود من يقول بأن الإله يموت فأقول:



يعني فقتي من الغيبوبة الفكرية وعرفتي ان مافيش حد قال عليه انه بيقر ان الإله كلاهوت مات !؟ 





> ظاهر وجلي أن قائل هذا الشعر  يقصد طائفة بعينها وهي موجودة حقا و أكثر  الناس يعلمونها ، ألا وهي  الطائفة المسيحية التي تعتقد أن المسيح إله و  تدَّعِي أيضا أن المسيح قد  صُلِبَ و مَاتَ!



يبدو عليكي العبط !
فأولا : لم تخبرينا بهذه الطائفة المزعومة التي تقول ان المسيح إله وتقول انه مات ! فهل ترى ستخبرينا !!؟
ثانيا : تعرفين مجهول لكي بمجهول لكي أيضا وفسرتي الماء بعد جهد بالماء فقلتي " ألا وهي  الطائفة المسيحية التي تعتقد أن المسيح إله و  تدَّعِي أيضا أن المسيح قد  صُلِبَ و مَاتَ! " يعني الطائفة دي مالهاش اسم مثلا !! عايزين اسمها !

مثلا السنة الشيعة !!




> وأنا شخصيا أعلم الكثير منهم هنا في بلادي وأعتقد أن أكثر المسيحيين يعتقدون مثلهم أي أن المسيح إله وأنه قد مات و صُلِبَ!



انتي مكسوفة من حاجة ؟!
ما تقولي اسم الطائفة دي !!

وما هى بلادك !!؟




> ولعل صاحب هذا المقال منهم وهذا ما استشعرته من قوله لاحقا



يبدو عليكي الخبل الفكري ! فالمنتدى كله منهم !




> و حتما فإن الشاعر يقصد بقوله هذا هذه الطائفة من المسيحين فلا مجال لاستنكار كاتب المقال من إثبات الشاعر لوجود من يدعى موت إلهٍ



لا اعرف كيف تكتبين هذه الكلمات فأنا اشعر انكي تكتبيها وانتي نائمة تماما !

أولا : مازلتي محرجة من قول اسمها !
ثانيا : اما عن ثانيا فأنا سألت سؤال صريح ومحدد وقلت "  فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا الإفتراء يا ترى؟ " فهل ستجيبيه ام لا ؟!




> أقول




طظ في قولك !




> وبالتالي



بنيتي " بالتالي " على " أقول " وهو من قولك الشخصي وهو نوع من الهرتلة الفكرية ! ان تقولي بمزاجك وتبني عليه بمزاجك وتخرجي لنا بنتيجة من مزاجك ايضا !
ما هذا الخبل ايتها المسلمة ؟ كم عمرك ؟




> ملاحظة: مما لا شك فيه أنه ثمت من البشر من رأووا  المسيح ونصروه وءامنوا  به فكيف ينطبق هذا الكلام عليه-الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ  أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ  وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ- و كيف يستقيم الإستشهاد  به هنا! فسبحان الله  الواحد القهار رب الخلق جميعا.


 

لانك مصابة بهته فكري فضلا عن العمى فضلا عن ضعف الذاكرة ، فانا سألت :

فمن قال أن الإله *كلاهوت* يموت !؟ ، الإله *بلاهوته* لا يموت فمن أين هذا الإفتراء يا ترى؟

قولي لي قبله ، اية هو اللاهوت ده ؟!!




> إذا مـاتَ الإِلــهُ بِصُنْع قومٍ أمَاتُوهُ فَمـا هذَا الإِلـهُ؟
> 
> بِصُنْعِ منْ؟! بصنع الإله أم بصنع قوم؟!!



من العتة ان تصححي لي ولا تلتفتي من الأساس للخطأ !!

فانا وقعت في خطأ بصري وهو بين كلمة " يصنع " وبين " ( بالياء ) بصنع " ( بالباء )

وانتي تصححي في غير محل التصحيح لان الخطأ في نقطة واحدة اسفل الباء جعلتها عندي ياء ! فجاء الخطأ وليس فيالإعادة ابدا !


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2011)

نرجو من الزميلة لكي لا تطرد أن تورد الأدلة المسيحيية على كلامها لا كلامها الشخصي الذي لا يساوي ثمن قراته !


----------



## The Antiochian (16 فبراير 2011)

*أختي الحبيبة أسمهان*
*بصم من غير فهم للأسف !!*
*ما رأيك بمراجعة بعض المفاهيم ؟؟*




> هذا استفهام استنكاري
> أي أن كاتب هذه القصيدة لا يقر بأن الإله يموت، ولكنه يستنكر على من يعتقد أن الإله يموت! وهذا جلي وواضح عند كل من يفقه اللغة العربية


*تمام ، وكل ما قاله صاحب الموضوع أنه تساءل عن الفئة التي يستنكرها الشاعر ، فلا يوجد أحد يعتقد بموت اللاهوت حتى يستنكره !!!!*



> فلو كان صاحب هذا المقال يفقه ما تقدمنا بذكره في شأن الصيغة اللغوية التي وضفها الشاعل فهل تراه سيقول بقوله هذا؟!


*أختي الحبيبة ، لأنه فهم الأسلوب جيدا ً ، تساءل بهذا الشكل .*
*فهو لم يسأل الشاعر لماذا تقول ذلك ، بل قال من الذي يقول ذلك حتى تستنكر كلامه ؟؟؟ على من تفتري ؟؟*

*وضحت ؟؟*



> ظاهر وجلي أن قائل هذا الشعر يقصد طائفة بعينها وهي موجودة حقا و أكثر الناس يعلمونها ، ألا وهي الطائفة المسيحية التي تعتقد أن المسيح إله و تدعي أيضا أن المسيح قد صُلِبَ و مَاتَ!
> وأنا شخصيا أعلم الكثييييييييير منهم هنا في بلادي وأعتقد أن أكثر المسيحيين يعتقدون مثلهم أي أن المسيح إله وأنه قد مات و صُلِبَ


*أختي الحبيبة*
*كل المسيحيون يؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح باستثناء هراطقة لا يشكلون 1 بالمية من المسيحيين .*
*ولكن لا أحد يؤمن بأن اللاهوت قد تألم ومات .*
*المسيح كإنسان تألم ومات .*
*الموت البشري العادي = انفصال الروح عن الجسد ، ولا يعني الفناء لأن الروح تبقى حية .*
*موت المسيح = انفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد البشري ضمن اللاهوت .*



> ولعل صاحب هذا المقال منهم وهذا ما استشعرته من قوله لاحقا


*أختاه ،، معلوماتك سطحية جدا ً*
*جميع المسيحيين منهم !!*



> أقول أن هذا الكلام ليس في شأن المسيح بل هو في شأن الرّب الأعلى الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وهو الحي القيوم الذي لا يموت وليس في هذا خلاف ولكم أن ترجعوا إلى السياق كاملا و سوف تعلمون
> فالعجب كل العجب أن يحتج به صاحب هذا المقال في هذا الموطن لأنه ليس هذا هو مقامه
> فالشاعر ينكر على الذين يعتقدون في ألوهية المسيح ويقولون بموته وليس على الذين يقولون والعياذ بالله بأن رب السماوات والأرض يموت! فهذا لا يقوله صاحب الشعر ولا يقوله عاقل من البشر فيه ذرة من حكمة!، وبالتالي فليس هذا موطن للإستشهاد بهذا الكلام (و مما لا شك فيه أنه ثمت من البشر من رأووا المسيح ونصروه وءامنوا به فكيف ينطبق هذا الكلام عليه-الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ- و كيف يستقيم الإستشهاد به هنا!)


*الكلام عن اللاهوووووت ، فمولكا كأي مسيحي لا ينكر موت المسيح ، بل ينكر موت اللاهوت .*
*اللاهوت لا يموت .*
*والآية عن اللاهوت .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## joker46 (8 أغسطس 2011)

روعه يا مولكا


----------



## ميدو55 (9 أغسطس 2011)

والله ما ترمى به النبى محمد هو كذب وافتراء واذا كنت تصفه بالزنى فماذا قالت اليهود عن السيد المسيح والسيدة مريم ؟ لا أريد أن أذكرك بما قالوه فنحن المسلمون لا نقبل بما قالوه ويبدو أنك من كثرة أكلك للحلم الخنزير الذى لا ينمو الا على القاذورات كما تفعل أنت قد تعلمت التياسة ولا تبالى فأين ردك على اليهود فى هذا أم قد عمى بصرك فلم تقدر أن ترى أو قد صُمت أذنيك فلم تسمع أم قد شُلت يداك فلم تستطع الكتابة
والله ما أرى الا أنك تأخذ ما قيل عنكم وتنسبه الى أشرف مخلوق على وجه الأرض وكل ما قلته فى هذه القصيدة التى لا تمت الى اللغة العربية بأى صلة أى أننى أرى أنك تذهب أولاً لكى تتعلم قواعد اللغة العربية فتختلى فى خلوتك أربعون سنة تقريباً ثم تخرج الينا لنرى ان كنت قد تعلمتها أم لا فكل ما قلته فى هذه القصيدة يُبين جهلك بتعاليم الدين الاسلامى السمحة التى تجعل منك ومن أمثالك الجهلة رمزاً لبعض المسيحيين ، فنصيحتى اليك أن لا تُفبرك الوقائع بحسب هواك فحسبى والله ما أنت والاسلام إلا كحشرة سقطت على نخلة فلما أرادت أن تذهب قالت للنخلة تمسكى بنفسك جيداً فانى راحلة عنك قالت النخلة أنا لم أشعر بك حين سقطت على فكيف أشعر بك وأنت راحلة عنى .
أطرح عليك سؤالاً أرجو أن تجيبنى عليه بالدليل القاطع السؤال هو : 
ما الدليل من الكتاب المقدس على الثالوث ؟ أريد نصاً قاطعاً كمثل ما عندنا فى القرءان مثلاً قوله تعالى " فاعلم أنه لا اله الله " وقوله تعالى " محمد رسول الله "فانى قد طرحت هذا السؤال فى منتداكم هذا ولم أجد رداً واضحاً ولأجل أنه لا يوجد رد وأنا أعلم بهذا فقد قام المشرفون على المنتدى بغلق الموضوع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 أغسطس 2011)

*



			فماذا قالت اليهود عن السيد المسيح والسيدة مريم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قالوا ان العذراء هى زوجة يوسف النجار والمسيح هو ابنه.
بالنسبة للثالوث فى الكتاب المقدس هناك عشرات المواضيع فى المنتدى لشرح الثالوث فى المنتدى وكلها مليئة بالشواهد الكتابيه 
على العموم تم الرد على موضوعك .*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اولا احترم نفسك وبلاش القاذروات اللى بتخرج منك
*


> أطرح عليك سؤالاً أرجو أن تجيبنى عليه بالدليل القاطع السؤال هو :
> ما الدليل من  الكتاب المقدس على الثالوث ؟ أريد نصاً قاطعاً كمثل ما عندنا فى القرءان  مثلاً قوله تعالى " فاعلم أنه لا اله الله " وقوله تعالى " محمد رسول الله  "فانى قد طرحت هذا السؤال فى منتداكم هذا ولم أجد رداً واضحاً ولأجل أنه لا  يوجد رد وأنا أعلم بهذا فقد قام المشرفون على المنتدى بغلق الموضوع


* فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 أغسطس 2011)

الاعزاء رد بسيط بمجهود جداً متواضع على الجوزي ومن والاه:

 الى الجوزي وكلامه وما حواه
            وغلض فكره في ما نطق فاه
إذ جسّد الاله العظيم بحسب هواه
            ونظر بعين غاشية فيما رأه
إلهنا الوديع الحي القيوم مُنانا رؤاه
            شهداءُ إسمه حق جناتهم ملءُ الحياه
خذ حياتك من رب لا يعرف ما نواه
            ودع المسيح لنا رباً نسال دوما رضاه
أنبياً ًرأيت كنبيك تسوق الدنيا شهواه
            مسيحنا ربٌ عظيم لا يظلمُ بما افتراه
اسمع من عبد المسيح قوله ثاغرا فاه
            اطع إله الحور وانظر ربك وما حوا غباه!         
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2012)

قمةالتنطع    والمكابرة والاغترار
والزهو الباطل  هو  حال  الجاهل  فى  غمرة إنعقاد   الجهل   والامية  الممهور بالغباء المستحكم مع الجلف

ولا  يمتاز  أتباع  إبن القيم الجوزية   تنطعا  وحماقة وغيرة عمياء  وضيق أفق  وتعصب  ذميم    بأى  تطور عنه
++  نحن   نؤمن  يا  إخوتنا  
بتنازل  الرب  طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة  بمحض  إرادتــه وسـلـطـانه ..
وقبل  أن  يخلى  ذاته  من  عظمته  و  يــــــــــــتــــــــــــنـــــــــازل ..ويقبل  ألالآم   وداعة منه  وهو  القدير ألاقدر
وهو  الذى بحسب طبيعته اللاهوتية   حى  لا يموت ولا يتألم    (عبر ت الالحان والتقاليد الكنيسية عند جميع الطوائف عن ثقتها وتمجيدها  للاله الوحيد  الذى بطبيعته   غير  مبتدئ  لا بداية له   ولا منتهى   وهو  لا يموت  ولا يعتريه الفساد.. وهذه التعبيرات التى عبرت عن أفكار وعقائد الكنيسة منذ أقدم العصور  فى مخطوطات  نصية مكتوبة    وموجودة ويمكن الرجوع إليها للتأكيد عن إيمان كل الكنائس عن الله   يهوه  الذى لا   يموت ولا يمكن ان يموت  من القرون الاربعة  وقبل ظهور الاسلام  تماما)
+++++++++
الاله   تنازل و  إتحد  بالبشرية   فى شخص يسوع المسيح الذى    رفض  بملئ  سلطانه  أن يتدخل بطبيعته  اللاهوتيه   لمنع  الالام    عن  شخصه الانسانى    

++++++++
الصالبيين   ظالمين    حكموا   على  شخص   يسوع المسيح البرئ    بالقتل   ظلما وجورا   من منطلق حسدهم  له وتعرضه لهم   بالنقد    >>>>  هنا   تمموا  مشيئة     الله    ولكن   هذا   لا  يعفيهم  من الذنب
يستنكر الاسلاموين   ويناقضون   وينقدون  ويقيمون الدنيا ولا يقعدونها    ....    لكن  هذا  يتكرر   فى الدنيا كثيرا  بل كثيرا  جدا
مثال  ::   الحسن والحسين   مثلا
هم سبط رسول ...ال...     وقتلهم   لا  يرضي الله   لكنهما    قتلا    فى موقعه كربلاء الدامية
لم يتدخل  الله   لمنع القتل   عن الحسن والحسين    وهذا  ليس دليلا   باى حال  يستدل منه  ان قتلهما  مرضيا لله 
ولا   ان الله  عجز  عن  دفع الموت  عنهما   ولا ينتقص   هذا من  ايمان المسلمين بقدرة الله 
وقاتليهم   آثمين   ومدانيين  شرعا وتاريخا  ... 
إلا   ان  المسلمين   يقولون   قدر الله  وما  شاء  فعل
إن قصص الظلم  والاغتيال  والجور      بعشرات الالاف   ان لم يكن اكثر  فى دنيانا    وعالمنا   الفانى
لا    تعنى   أبدا   :::   أن   الله  عجز  عن   إنقاذ الضحايا
  أو  أن   غادريهم   و   ظالميهم  ليسوا   أثمين 
   أو أن  الله   رضي عن عملهم  ...
الشر    بسماح من الله   \\\\   صالبي المسيح  هم  آثمون ظالمون   طالما   طرق المسيح   اذان قلوبهم  فى طريق التوبة
لكنه لم  يجتاح حياتهم   بالاكراه    او   يفرض  عليهم  قبوله حبيبا حميما  صديقا صدوقا   ربا  ومخلصا  

هم   تمموا   قصد الله      خطة  الله      للخلاص
كما   قال  يوسف العفيف لاخوته  فى  آوآخر   إصحاحات سفر التكوين
( أنتم قصدتم   بي  شرا  ولكن الله   قصد   به   خيرأ  )
المسيح   وديع  متنازل  حليما صبورا  عن   قوة وإقتدار   وهذه معانى  نلتمس العذر للمحمديين   وابن القيم الاجلف  المتنطع  فى عجزهم   المطلق عن فهم هذه الحقائق والمبادئ   
فهم عمرهم ما عرفوا هذه المبادئ  ولا   ولن   يوجد لدى  أدنى   أمل    فى أنهم سيعرفوا أو يفهموا يوما
أما المراهقين دينيا ممن يقتحمون منتدانا   و((  يـــخـــبــــطــوا  لنـــا   فى الحــلـــــــل))  ((  أقصد=يطرقوا لنا فى الطناجر))
وهو تعبير  شعبي مصري دارج  للخشونة الراعده البادية فى مداخلاتهم    بقدر تفاهاتها وسفاهاتها   وخوائها وإفلاسها


----------



## هلال حمدان (10 يناير 2012)

نحن لم نسب المسيح ولا يجوز ذلك في شريعتنا التي جاء بها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اما انت الذي تسب نبي الإسلام اربأ بنفسك عن ذلك فوالله لن تضر الا نفسك وسوف تكون خصما لعيسى في الآخرة لسبك للرجل الذي شهد له العالم وشهد لع عضماء الغرب بالأخلاق العالية بل وشهد له اباء الكنيسة انفسهم ومنهم الكاثوليكي السابق شبل شميل 

انت رد على ابن القيم وانا لم اعترض على ردك اما ان تسب محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي هو وأمي فإن ذلك لن يؤثر فيه شيئا وأتباعه بإزدياد في كل مكان بل السنوات القادمة سوف تكون للإسلام بلا شك

فخلص نفسك وأنقذ نفسك وطهر نفسك 

واعمل بوصايا سيدنا عيسى فهو لم يأمرك ان تسب الأنبياء الأ إذا كان ذلك جائز في قاموسك 

فلتباركك السماء


----------



## ROWIS (11 يناير 2012)

هلال حمدان قال:


> نحن لم نسب المسيح ولا يجوز ذلك في شريعتنا التي جاء بها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> اما انت الذي تسب نبي الإسلام اربأ بنفسك عن ذلك فوالله لن تضر الا نفسك وسوف تكون خصما لعيسى في الآخرة لسبك للرجل الذي شهد له العالم وشهد لع عضماء الغرب بالأخلاق العالية بل وشهد له اباء الكنيسة انفسهم ومنهم الكاثوليكي السابق شبل شميل
> 
> انت رد على ابن القيم وانا لم اعترض على ردك اما ان تسب محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأبي هو وأمي فإن ذلك لن يؤثر فيه شيئا وأتباعه بإزدياد في كل مكان بل السنوات القادمة سوف تكون للإسلام بلا شك
> ...


يعني قرآنك عمال بيكفرنا ويسب عقيدتنا ويأمر المسلمين بقتلنا ... إلخ 
وفي الاخر تقولي نحن لم نسب المسيح؟ هزُلَت


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *أَيَا أتْبَاعُ مُحَمَدٍ لنا سُؤالٍ … نرجوُ جَوابِهُ مِمنْ وَعْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أحَقاََ  تَعْبُدونَ إلهُنا القدوسِ أمْ شيطانٌَ ورســـــــــــــــــــــــــولٌ  قد وَالاه؟*​ *فإلهُنا يَهْوَة إيلُوهِيمٌ إسمُهُ وهو خَالِقُ الكَوْنِ والحَيْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وليـسَ إلهُ القَمَرِ الذى يُدْعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــىَ الله*​ *مَنْ كانتْ العُربانُ تعبُدَهُ فى قفرِ مِكَةَ و مِنَّىَ و الصَفـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *كانَ الهِلالُ رَمْزَهُ  ومنْ طِينٍ صَنعوهُ وبهِ زَينوا الجـِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــباه*​ *إذْ جَاءَكُمْ فاسِقٌ بنبأٍ وأدعىَ أن جبريلٌ أتَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وماعرفَ أهلُ الكتابِ مَلاكاً هذا إسْمُهُ ولا حَتَىَ كُنْيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وكَانَ صَادِقاً وأمَيناً حَقاً حَتى تَقَمَصَهُ الشَيْطَانَ وأغـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فأصْبَحَ رسُولٌُهُ فعلاً وبالدَليلِ نُفَنْدُ دَعْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *وفى الشَامِ زَعِمَ بُحَيْرَا أن نبياً مَختوماً على قَفَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *سَيُولَدُ فى أرْضِِ مِكْة رَسَولاً  للبدوِ والرُعَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ليَخْرُجُ نبياً من نَسْلِ إسْمَاعِيلِ لا إسْحقٌ أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ومَاعُرِفَتْ نُبوةً إلا من نَسْلِ إسرائيلِ كما وَعدهُ الربُ وزَكْـــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وإذ كانَ بُحَيْرَا راهِبٌ فاسِقٌ فرُبما كانَ مُحَمَداً إبنَهُ وضَــــــــــــــــــــــــنَاه*​ *من سِفاحِهِ معَ آمْنَة فى رِحلةِ لهَا للشامِ وحَمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *حَمَلَتَهُ فى بَطنِها سَنَواتٍ أربعٍ بِحَسْبِ قولُ الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرُواة*​ *وإدْعَتْ خُروجُ نُورٌ مِن فَرْجِها  بِهِ رَأتْ قُصُورُ بُصرَى وماتَحْــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فيالَها مِنْ خُزَعْبَلاتٍ يَنْدَى لَهَا جَبْينُ السَامِعِين والـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرُوَاة*​ *فهيَا بنا إذَنْ نبْحَثُ عن فَرْجِ آمْنةٍ  لنَنَعَمَ بنورهِ وضِيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *لنُعِيدَ أمْجَادَ النُبوّةِ  ونُصَدِرُ للعَالَمِِ طَاقَتَهُ وكَهْرْبَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفى غَارِ حِرَاءِ تَقَمَصَهُ إبْليسٌ وإبْتَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *فأرْغَىَ وأزْبَدَ  وعلى الأرضِ تَمَرَغَ فى قِيئِه وماخَرَجَ من أمْعَــــــــــــــــــَاه*​ *ثم هَرْوَلَ إلى دارِهِ صَارِخاً فَزِعَاً واخديجتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأجلستهُ على حِجْرِها عساها تُطيبُ رُجْفَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأعْلَمَهَا أنَ  كائناً قدْ ظَهَرَ لهُ لا يَعْرِفُ كُنْهَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فزَمَلتهُ إلى صَدرِهَا وبخِمَارِها دَثَرَتْه ُ وسَدْتْ أُذُنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *كَاشِفَةٌ عن فَخْذيْهَا يُسْرى ويُمنى وسَائلةَ أتــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه؟*​ *ومُهَدِأةٌ مِنْ رَوْعِهِ وللعَفريتِ قائلةً إبْتَعدْ عنْ مُحَمْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَاه*​ *فإخْتَفَىَ المَخلوقُ مِن فورهِ رُبما مِن خَجَلِهِ وحَيـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلولاها ما ثَبَتَتْ نُبوءةَ الكذابِ وما كان لدعوتِهِ حَيـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *وما شَاهَدَهُ أحْدَاً ومَا صَدْقَ أمْرؤٌ على رُؤيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *و القسُ إبن نَوفلْ عَلَمَهُ الكتابَ آملاً أن يجعلَ منهُ إنساناً يُبـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فيجْعلهُ خَليفتهُ فى نشرِ هرطقتهِ ضِدَ المَسيحِ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وللعَرَبِ يكونُ وكيلهُ فى نَشْرِ دَعـْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وبتَعَاليمٍ وآياتٍ  فى السِرِ أَمَدَهُ ورَبْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلما مَات وَرَقَةُ وفى القبْرِ وُضِعَ وفى الجحيمِ مَثـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فَتْرَ الوَحْىُ عن الكذَابِ والمدعو جِبريلٌ ماعادَ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *فسَارَ إلى شَواهِقِِ الجِبَالِ ليَنْتحرْ ويقضى نُحْبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ثمَ تراجعَ زاعماً أنَ جبريلٌ عادَ إليهِ وإرْتَضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فياليته نفذ تَهديدهُ لإرتاحتْ البشريةُ مِنْ بـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلْواه*​ *نبىٌُ كانَ الضلالُ والخديعةُ لهُ عِبادةٌ وصَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *وَصَايا الإلهُ العشرِ كَسَرَهَا والمضلُ فَرَضَ شُرْعَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قاتلٌُ سَارقٌٌٌ حَالِفُ زورٍ وبزناهِ مُفاخرٍ ومُبـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *للنَهْبِ والسَلْبِ وسَفكَ الدِمَاءِ آمرٌ فى غَزَوَاتِهِ وسَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاياه*​ *سَجدَ للغرانيقِِِ العُلا اللاتِ والعُزىَ ومُنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وطُقوسُ الوثنيةِ أعَادَها وفى شفاعاتِهُنَ كان مُرْتَجَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فعَجَبَاً لكَعْبَةِ ضَمْتْ حَجَرَاً يُشْبهُ الفَرّْجِ شِبْهاً لا يُضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأعْجَبُ مِنهِ حَجْيجٌ قدْ تنافَسوا قتلاً على قُبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *طافوا حولهُ سَبْعَ مراتٍ وكُلٌ يُغنى على لَيـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *عُراةٌ حُفاةٌ أو بثوبٍ لا تُخَاطُ بالخِيوطِ هُدُبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وعلى جَبَلِ عَرَفَاتٍ يَرجْمُونَ شيطاناً بالحِجارةِ والحُصَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *جَاهِلون أنَ إبليسٌ هو روحاً لايَقْدرُ الرُُماةِ علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى أذاه*​ *رَسُولُ الزِنـَـــا*​ *رَسُول ُ الفِسْقِِ إغْتَصَبَ الصَغيرةُ عَائشةً بإسم الإلــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وهى لم تبلغْ مِنَ الأنُوثةِ مَبْلَغَاً ولا حتىَ قَرُبَتْ نُحَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *من الأُرجُوحَةِ إلى فِراشِ النَدلِِ سارتْ بلا مُبَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالاه*​ *غيرُ عَالمةٍ أنَ الذئبَ سَيَنْتَهِكُ عُذرَتِها ياوِلْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداه*​ *فى السادسةِ مِن عُمرِِها أرَاهَا الدَنئُ عَورَتِهِ بكلِ غَبَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وبين فخْذيها دَلَكَ إِرْبَهُ دَلكاً خفيفاً … يا رُحْمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأدْمَت المسكينةُ ومن نزيفها لم تَشْفَ قَطٌ حَتَى الوَفـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ظَانةٌ أنها حَائِضٌ ولم تعٍ أن للحيضِ أوقاتاً لا طُولَ الحَيـَــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أعْلَمَهَا يَومَاً أنَ حُورُالعَيْنِ يَعُدْنَ بَكَارَىَ فى نَهَارٍِ ومِسـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فصَرَخَتْ بِخَوفٍ و ذُعْرٍ و لَوعةٍ وَاوَجَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعاه!*​ *ألماً مِمَا عَانَتْهُ يَومَ إغتصَبْها اللئيمُ … وَا حَسْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَتْاه!*​ *ثُمَ صَارْتْ للمُؤمنين أُماً وهى فى سِنُ الطُفولةِ و الصِبـــَـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تُعَلِمَهُم أمُورَ الجِنْسِ وفَرْكَ الثَوْبِ إذَا إحْتَلَمَ المُؤمِنُ فى نَوْمَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وعَلَى الكِبَارِ أشْفَقَتْ فأرْضَعَتْهُم عَشْرَ رَضْعْاتٍ بلا مُــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاراة*​ *ومع صَفْوَانْ بن المُعَطَلِ خَلْفَ الجِمَالِ كانَتْ تَخْتَبِرُ قـُــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *فَبَرْهَنَتْ لنَفْسِهَا أن مُحَمَدَاً كَانَ أمْلَكَهُمُ لإرْبِهِ و شَهْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وقدْ أصْبَحَتْ للعَاهِرَاتِ مَثَلاً يُقْتَدَى بهِ ويَتْمُ إحْتـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذاه*​ *وبِنْتُ جَحْشٍ شَاهَدَهَا حَاسِرَةً من خَلفِ السِتَارِ فأصَبحتْ مُشتهـــــــــــــاه*​ *وهى زَوجُ زَيْدٍ إبنهُ بالتبنى ومَوْلاهُ من صِبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأرَّغَمَهُ على طَلاقِها ليَقضِى بِهَا وَطَرِهِ وشَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهْواه*​ *بآية مِنَ الشيطانِ  لمنعِ التبنى لليتامى … وكأنهُ عارٌ يـَــــــــــــــــــــراه!*​ *ومَارِيَةُ القِبْطِيةُ خَادِمَتَهُ وَطَأهَا كُرْهَاً بعدَ أنْ دَبَرَ لجُرْمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قدْ أهْدَاهَا المُقَوْقسُ لهُ وأختِها كوصيفاتٍ لا بُغـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *ظَانَاً أنهُ مَلِكَاً يَتَرَفْعُ عن الصَغائرِِ ويَحْمِى مَنْ يدخُلُ فى  حِمَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فماذا يُسَمَىَ  مَنْ يَطْأ الخَادِمَاتِ …  يا خَيْرَ مَنْ وَطِئَتْ الأرضُ قَدَمَــــــاه؟*​ *دنئٌ سافلٌ وقحٌ هذا مايوصفُ بهِ …  وبالنِعَالِ قد يَلْقَىَ جـَـــــــــــــــــــزَاه*​ *و‏أُمَيْمَةُ بِنْتُ النُعْمَانِ رَاوَدَهَا عن نفْسِها لتَقْبَلُ زِنَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فصَاحتْ بهِ إنَ الحُرةُ لاتَهِبَ نَفْسِها لإبنِ السُوقةَ والحُفْـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأهْوىَ بيدهِ عليها لتَسْكُنَ فقالتْ أعوذُ باللهِ منكَ وماتَبْغَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *ثم رشَوها بثوبينِ وألحقهَا بأهلِها ليكُفُ عَنَهَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أَذَاه*​ *وحِفْظَاً لِمَاءِ وَجْههِ أَمامُ قَومِهِ والعبيدُ والإمَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *رَسُولُ الشُذوذِ*​ *‏ نَبْىُ الزِنْـا كَانَ حَتْمْاً… لا فَرْقَ بَيْنَهُ وبَيْنَ التِيُوسِ وبَعِيرُ الفَـــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *أُعْطِى قُوةَ ثَلاثون رَجُلاً فى النُكَاحِ مِثْلَ كَلْبٍ فى ذِرْوَةِ شَهْـــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *وعَلى نِسَائِهِ التِسْعَ كَانَ يَجُولُ بغُسْلٍ وَاحِدٍ … فَخُورَاً بفُحُولَتِهِ وزِنَـــــــاه*​ *أتِلْكَ فُرُوضُ نَظَافَتِهِ؟.. يالَهَا مِنْ طَهَارَةٍ لا تُضَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *ونِسَاءٌ  مُؤمِنَاتٍ يَهْبْنَ أنْفُسِهِنَ لهُ إنْ أرْدْنَ بَرَكَتِهِ وتَقْـــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فالطَرْيقَ إلى جَنَتَهِ لايَمُرُ إلا مِنْ خِلالِ إرْبـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفَاطِمةٌُ أمُ عَلىٍ إشْتَهَاهَا فلم يَقدِرعلى إشْباعِ شَهْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فلمَا مَاتَتْ ضَاجَعَها زاعَماً أنهُ يُخَفِفُ عنْها ضَغْطةِ القبرِ وظُلْمَــــــــــــــاه*​ *وماهِى إلا شَهْوةُ شَيْطانٌ سَافلٌ لمْ يَرْعَى للمَوْتِ حُرْمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *‏وبِنْتُ‏ ‏العَباسِ إشْتهَاها ونَذَرَ نُكَاحِهَا إن بَقِىَ على قَيْدِ الحَيْــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *وهى رَضْيعَةُ لم تَزْلْ فى مَهْدِهَا بَيْنَمَا كان فى شَيْخُوخَةِ غَبَـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *دَعُوا الأطْفَالَ يَأتُونَ إلىَّ ولاتَمْنَعُونَهُم فنِكَاحِهِم أبْغــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تِلْكَ كَانَتْ وَسِيلَتَهُ فى  إظْهَارِ مَحَبَتِهِ ومُفَاخَذَتِهِم كانت مُشْتَهَـــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أهَذا تفكيرُ إنْسَانٌ سَوِىٌ يَدََّعِى أنْهُ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــه؟*​ *خَرَجَ إلى السُوقِ يَوْمَاً فَوَجَدَ زَاهِرَاً وكَانَ يُحْبُهُ ويَرْعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فأحْتَضْنْهُ مِنَ الخَلْفِ فقال لهُ زَاهِراً: أطْلْقْنِى مَنْ أنْتَ ياعَمْـــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فقَال لهُ مُحَمَدَاً: أنْا مَنْ يَشْتَرِى العَبْيدُ ورَفَضَ أنْ يُطْلِقَهُ لمَسْعَــــــــــــــاه*​ *ولمَا عَرِفَ أنْهُ مُحَمَدَاً صَارَ يُمَكِنُ ظَهْرَهُ مِنْ صَدْرِالحَبْيبِ وَوَجْنَتَـــــــــــاه*​ *فهَلْ كانَ يُعَلِمَهُ  القُرْآنَ من خَلْفِهِ أم شَيْئَاً آخْراً لا نَعْلَمُ إيْــــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فرُبَمَا عَلَمَ الصَحَابَةِ حِفْظُ القُرْآنِ فى صُدُورِهِمْ إلا زَاهِراً فَبَيْنَ إلْيَتَــــــــــاه*​ *نَبْىُ اللِوَاطِ كانَ حَقْاً … وللشُذُوذِ كَانَ مُعَلِمَاً للمُحْتَرِفِين والهِــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *زَعِمَ أنَ النُكَاحَ يَعْنِى الزَوَاجَ مَعَ أنْهُ لَعَنَ نَاكِحَ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَاه*​ *فَهَلْ لنَاكِحِ يَدَهِ أنْ يَدْفَعَ مَهْرِهَا وكَمْ الصَدَاقُ بَيْنَهُمَا ومَا مُسَمْــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وهَلْ مِنْ شُرُوطٍ لقَبُولِ هَذا النُكَاحِ … وهل يُمْكِنَهُ تَوْكِيلُ ذِرَاعَــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وهَلْ يُمْكِن للمُسْلمِ أنْ يَقُولَ  أنْكِحَنِى إبْنَتَكَ أو أنْكِحَنِى يَدَكَ ياعَمَـــــــــــاه؟*​ *أو أنْ يَنْكَحَ يَدَ شَخْصِ آخْر إذا دَفَعَ صَدَاقَِهَا ومَهْرِهَا أعْطـَــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *وأىْ يَدٌ يُفَضَّلُ نُكَاحِهَا … اليُسْرَىَ أمْ اليُمْنَىَ أمْ كِلاهُمَا يا رَسُــــــــولُ الله؟*​ *وإنْ غَضَبَ المُؤمِنُ على يَدِهِ وطَلْقَهَا طَلاقَاً بَائِنَاً ثُمَ نَدَمَ عَلَىَ مَا جَنــَــــــاه*​ *فَهْلْ مِنْ مُحَلِلٌ يَذْوقُ عَسْيلْتِهَا لتَرْجِعُ إلى عِصْمَتِهِ وسَطْـــــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *وإذَا طَلْقَهَا قَبْلَ الدُخُولُ بِهَا … فَهَلْ لَهُ حَقُ أخْذِ نِصْفُ مَاأعْطـَــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فهلْ مِنْ عَاقِلٍ يَقْبَلُ هَذَا الهِرَاءُ؟.. رُحْمَاكَ يَا رَبـْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *رَسُولُ القَتلِ*​ *وبَنُو النَضْيرِأذلَهمْ وإسْتَحَلَ دَمَائُهم بعد أن قَاومُوا دَعْــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فضَرَبَ عُنُقَ كِنَانَةً بعد أنْ مَنَعَ عنه كِنْزاً كانَ قد أخْفَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وزَوْجَتَهُ صَفْيَة إغْتَصَبْها فى حِمَىَ أبا أيوبِ مَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوْلاه*​ *فى نَفْسِ لَيْلَةِ قَتْلِهِ لزَوْجِها وهىَ صَارخَةٌ وَاعَشْيرتــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *فأينَ شُهُورُ العِدةْ الأربَعة … وأينَ شَرْعِكَ يارَِسُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــولَ الله؟*​ *تِلْكَ أفعالُ نَبْىُ الرحمةِ … فيا رَحْمَتَهُ إبنْ القُسَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه!*​ *وأم قِرفَةِ شَقْهَا بين جَملينِ … لأنها هَجَتْهُ بصِدقِِِ الهِجَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وفى المدينةِ عَرَضَ رَأْسَها للرُوَاحِ والغُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداه*​ *عَجوزُ سيدةُ قومِها أذلَها … لتكونَ عِبْرَةً لِمَنْ عَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاداه*​ *وفى عَشيرتها أعْملَ سَيفهِ …  قتلاً وتشريداً ياويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه!*​ *‏وإبنْ عَتِيك نَفَذَ أمْرهُ … بقَتْلِ أبْى رَافِعٍ بالسَيْفِ فى نَوْمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فتَحَامَلَ عليهِ حَتى قَرَعَ العَظْمَ مِنْهُ … وهو صَارِخَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً آه*​ *ولم يَبْرَحَ مَكَانَهُ حَتَى سَمَعَ نَعْيَهُ قائلاً:  ثُمَ أتينا النَبىُ ‏ ‏فأخْبَرْنَــــــــــــــــاه*​ *حَرَضَ أتباعهُ على قَتْلِ اليهودىُ فى كُلِ زمانٍ ومكانِ سُكْنــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *زاعِماً أن الشَجَرَ يومَ القيامةِ سَينْطِقُ قائلاً لِمَنْ يـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *يامُسلم!.. خلفى يهودياً فهَلُمَ أُقتلهْ   فنصيبُكَ الحُورُ يا مُؤمــــــــــــناً بالله*​ *إلا شَجر اليهودِ وهو الغَرْقَدِ … سَيَحْمِى اليَهْودِىَ إذا إخـْـــــــــــــتبأ وَرَاه*​ *فيا أُمَةَ الإسْلامِ …  ماذا إذا حَمَلَ كلُ يهودىٌ غُصنَ غَرْقَدٍ لحِمَـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ألا يُبْطِلَ هذا نُبُؤةِ الكَذَّابِ..  ويَحْمى اليَهودَ مِنْ شيطانِكم ومانَـــــــــــواه؟*​ *رَسُولُ الخُزعبلات*​ *وإبن الأعصم سَحَرَهُ … و جَعَلَهُ للشيطانِ مَطيتَهُ وسِرْجَــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فى مِشْطٍ ‏ ‏ومَشَاقَةٍ ‏ ‏وجِفُ ‏ ‏طَلْعَةٍ طَبَهُ …  وفى بِئْرٍ عَميقٍ ألقـــــــــــــــــاه*​ *أربعة عَشَرَ شَهراً رَبطهُ …  و جَعلهُ مَسْخَرةٍ فى الحَوارِى والمَقـــــــــــاه*​ *فكانَ يخالُ لهُ … أنهُ يأتى النساءَ فى نومهِ ويُقْظـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وحِمَارٌ عَلى يَديهِ أسْلمَ … فأنطقهُ الشَهَادةِ و يَعْفُورُ سَمْــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فسَأله:أتشتهى النساءَ يايَعْفورْ؟.. تُرَىَ بأى لغةٍ كان  سائلاً إيـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فإن أجَابَ الحمارُ نعمْ … فكيف يقضى الحِمارُ معَ النساءِ شَـــــــــــهْواه؟*​ *سُؤالٌ غبىٌ من نبىٍ …  والأدْهَى أن الحِمَارَ لم يَرُدْ مِنْ إسْـــــــــــــــتِحياه*​ *تَبِعَ الحِمارُ مُحمداً … فعَلاََ النَهيقُ فوقَ المآذنِ وقتَ الصَـــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *و مِن وقتِها بَدَأَ رَفْسُ التابعين …  و ضَجيجُ رَعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاياه*​ *ولن يتوقف نَهيقهُم … إلا إذا سَمَحَ الرْبُ الحَقيقىُ الإلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *أسْرَى وعَرَجَ فى أحْلامٍ لم يَراها أحدٍ سِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *وعلى بُراقٍ مُجنحٍ مثل الحمارِ قد رَكَبْ ودَلْدَلَ رِجْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *من مَكةٍ إلى القُدسِ طارَ به وإلى السماءِ  حيثُ عَرْشِ الإلَـــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *وما هى إلا أساطيرٌ إقتبسها والجُهالُ أقنعهم بِمـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رَوَاه*​ *وأم هانئ  زَوْجِهِ تشْهَدُ أنهُ لم يُفارقْ مَرْقَدَهُ ولا حَشَايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وأن فراشهُ لم يزلْ دافئاً منذُ أن نامَ مُشخِراً فاتِحَاً فـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *قائلةٌ أنَها خُرافاتُ أخْرقٍ وأضْغَاثٌ فيمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رآه*​ *بالوَيلِ والثُبورِ وعَظائِمِ الأُمورِ … هَدَدَ أتباعَهُ وكُلُ مَـــــــــــــــــــنْ وَالاه*​ *بثُعْبَانٍ فى القَبرِ يَلدْغَهم … والشُجاعُ الأقْرَعُ سَمّـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *إن فكْروا يَومَاً فى تَرْكِهِ … وإتَبَعُوا طريقاً آخرِ سِـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواه*​ *فتَفَكَروا يا قوم … هل رأيتم  ثعباناً ذو شَعْرٍِ على رَأسِهِ و جِبَـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *أبْوالُ البَعْيرِ وصَفهَا للعَليلِ … كدَواءٍ لشِفـْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وهى سُمُومٌ تضرُ بالسليمِ …  فمَابالُكَ بالسقيمِ تجُرُهُ لقَـَضَـــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *عليكَ بالعَسَلْ !..  قالهَا لَمريضٍ كانت بَطْنَهُ ومَعْيهُ  تُؤلمَـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فزادَ مَرَضِهِ وهَلَكَ المِسْكِينُ …  ثِقَةً بكَذَابٍ وتصديقاً لفَتـــــْـــــــــــــــــواه*​ *قد صَارَ طبيباً … ذلك الجَاهِلُ الأُمَّىُ كما دَعَاهُ جِبريلُ  و نـَــــــــــــــــــادَاه*​ *رَسُولُ الدَعَارَةِ*​ *وَعَدَ المُؤمنين بأنهَارِ خَمْرٍ … وعَسْلٍ ما أحْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه*​ *وَزَوَّجَهُمْ بأبْكَارٍ حُورٍ عِينٍ … قاصِراتٍ طُرُفــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *عَلَى سُرُرٍ مَصْفُوفَةٍ مُتَكَأهِمَ …  ولكلِ مِنْهُمُ مَا إشْتَهَىَ ولَذْتَ عَيْنَــــــــــاه*​ *ووِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَدونٌ مُسَورون مُقَرَطون … يَعْملون كَخَدم وسـُـــــــــــــــــقاة*​ *لايَصْدَعُونَ و لايَنْزِفُونَ …  تُرَىََ مَاذا يُصْدِعُ الوَلَدُ و يُنْزِفُ دِمَــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ذَاكَ نَصْيبُ كُلُ مُؤمِنٍ …  فمَا نَصْيبكُ يا مُؤمِنَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــةٌ بالله؟*​ *فتَعَقَلوا يا قََََوْمُ … أجنةٌ تِلْكَ أم بيتُ دَعَارَةٍ ولُوَاطٍ وعُـــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاه؟*​ *أقوادُ إلَهَكُمُ … ليَسْمَحَ بالعَهَارَةِ فى مَحْضَرَهِ وبَهَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *أجَرَاحٌ هُوَ ليرتق غَشَاءَ البَكارى … بَعْدَمَا يَشُقُ المُؤمِنُ إيَــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *فَضُ البَكَارَةِ كُلُ هَمْهِمُ …  فمَتَىَ يَكُونُ وَقْتَ العِبَادَةِ والصَـــــــــــــــــــلاة؟*​ *ومُؤمنٌ لا يَنْثَنِى أبَداً ذَكَرَهُ …  فكيف يَنامُ على بَطْنِهِ وثَدْيَـــــــــــــــــــــاه؟*​ *ودَاجْنٌ صَارَ مُقَدَسَاً … إذ أكلَ من القرآنِ آيةً طالتها شَـفَتَــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *تَحْت السَرْيرِ وَجَدَها …  وقتْ إنشغالُ القومُ بجثةِ نبىُ البُغَـَـــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *فَقَدْ ماتَ مُحَمداً بعد أن خَدَعَ الجَميعُ أنهُ باقٍ إلى  دَهْرِِ الحَـــــــــــــــــــياه*​ *وفى القَبْرِ دُفِنَ وصَارَ مأكلاً لدُودِ الأرْضِ وآكِلى ثـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرَاه*​ *فرُبَما صَنَعَ مُعْجِزةٍ وَقتُها … فسَمَمَ الدودَ بعدَ أنْ إلتهمَ إيـــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *رَسُولُ الشَيْطَانِ*​ *وإلهٌ هَذهِ أسْمَاؤهُ الحُسْنَىَ… فمَاذا عَنْ الدَمْيمِ مِنْها والسَفْيهُ مَعْنَــــــــــاه؟*​ *المُؤمِنٌ… بِمَنْ يُؤمِنُ إلَهَكُمْ ياقَوْمْ ولمَنْ يُقَدْمُ فُروضَ صَلْــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *المُذلٌ المُتَكَبِرٌ الضَار…ْ أيُدْعَى إلهٌ مَنْ يَذِلُ عَبيدَهُ و يَضْرُ رَعَايـــــــــــــاه؟*​ *المَتينٌ المُتعالْ… وعَلَى مَنْ يَتَعَالَى ويُظْهِرُ مَتَانَتِهِ و قُــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه؟*​ *المُنْتَقِمُ مِنْ عَبْيدهِ والجَبَارْ… فكَيْفَ يَنْتَقْمْ إلَهَكُمْ مِمَنْ خَلَقَتْ يَــــــــــــــدَاه؟*​ *وسَيَسْخَرُالقَهْارُ بعد أن يُبِيدُ خَلْيقَتُهُ قائلا: أين أنتم ياعُصَـــــــــــــــــــــاة؟*​ *قاطِعٌ للرِقِابِ والأطْرَافِ مِنْ خِلافٍ … أجَزَارٌ هُو أمْ سِكِينٌ مُسْنَــــــــــــاة؟*​ *نَافِخٌ فى الفُرُوجِ وشَافِطٌ ما يَطيرُ فوقَ كَعْبَتِهِ … كمِنْفَاخٌ وشَفَاطٌ  مَاأقْوَاه!*​ *بِلُغَةِ العُرْبَانِ عَالِمٌ ولا يَعْى غَيْرُهَا مِنْ لُغَاتِ العَالَمِ ولُسُـــــــــــــــــــــــــنَاه*​ *يَنْسَى الآيَاتُ ويَأتْى بأحَسَنِ مِنْهَا …  فماذا يُمَيْزَهُ عَنْ الكُتَابِ والـــــرُوَاة؟*​ *ورَحْمَانٌ عَلَىَ العَرْشِ إسْتَوَى … أجَالِسٌ عَلَى كُرّسِىٍ هُوَ أم فُرْنٌ مُحَمْـاة؟*​ *ومَنْ ذَا الذى يُحَدْدُ نُضْجِهُ ويعُرفَ أنَه قد كَمُلَ  إسْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتوَاه؟*​ *لمْ يَعْرِفَ مَاقد كُتِبَ عَلَىَ عَرْشِهِ لَوْلا أنْ نَبَهَهُ مُحَمَدَاً وأرَاهُ إيـَـــــــــــــــاه*​ *فهل كان مَحْدُودٌ مُحَمَدِكُم؟.. أم أن إلَهَهُ قَدْ حَدَّ  نَفْسَهُ ليـَـــــــــــــــــــــرَاه؟*​ *تُرَىَ هَلْ كَانَ نَائِمٌ إلَهَكُمْ ؟.. أمْ لمْ يْكُنْ قدْ فَاقَ بَعْدُ مِنْ غُفـْـــــــــــــــــــلاه؟*​ *فَقُلْ يَا أيُها المُسْلمون لانَعْبُدُ ماتَعْبِدُون ولا أنْتُم عَابِدون مَنْ عَبَدْنـَــــــــاه*​ *أنتم أبناءُ إبليس وأعمالهُ تَعْملون وإن كُنْتُم لاتَعلمون خَبَايـَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وإن صَعِبَ عَليكُمُ فَهْمُ إيمَانَنَا فلَيْسَ هذا لَكُم بمَدْعــَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة*​ *فخَيْرٌ لكُم أن تُصْبِحوا بلا دِينٍ مِنْ أن تَتْبَعُوا إلهاً تِلكَ صِفـــَـــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فالمُلْحِدُ مُجَردُ إنسانٌ لايُؤمنُ بوجودِ رَباً للكَوْنِ يَرْعــَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *والوَثَنِى يُؤمِنُ بوجودِ كائنٍ أعلى لايَسْتَطِيعُ أنْ يـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراه*​ *فجَسَدَهُ فى وَثَنٍ صَنَعَهُ بيَدَيهِ و سـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَّاه*​ *واليَهُودِىُ لمْ يُؤمنْ بالمسيحِ الإبنِ بعد ولكِنَهُ يَعْبُدُ الآبَ الإلَــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *إيْلُوهِيم إلَهَنَا قَدْ ظَهَرَ فى ثَالُوثِهِ فى مَعْمُوديةِ المَسَيحُ فى الميـــــــــــــــَاه*​ *يَسُوعُ الإبنُ فى النَهْرِ والرُوحُ القُدُسُ على شَكْلِ حَمَامَةٍ ظَهَرَ ثَنَــــــــــــاه*​ *والآبُ منَ السَمَاءِ قائِلاً هذا هو إبْنِى الحَبيب بِهِ سُرِرتُ فإسْمَعُوا نـِـــــداه*​ *ثََالُوثٌ فى وَاحِدٍ  ووَاحِدٌ فى ثََالوثٍ هو إلَه الكَونِ وصَانِعَهُ بيَـــــــــــــــداه*​ *ولايَستطيعُ أحَدَاً أنْ يَعْتَرِفَ بالمسيحِ مخلصاً و إلـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*​ *إلا إذا مَلأهُ الرُوحُ القُدُسُ وطَهَرَهُ و قـَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَّاه*​ *فَعَظِيمٌ هُو إلَهُنَا وعَظْيمٌ سِرُ تَقْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوَاه*​ *أحْبَنَا فتَراءَى لَنا ونَزَلَ مِنْ عُلْيَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *فلِمَا لا تَتَبَيْنوا يا إخْوَةَ الإنسانِ أكاذيبُ مُحَمَدٍ و دَعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــاوَاه؟*​ *إنا نعيشُ العُمْرُ مرةً فلا تضيعونهُ سُـدَىَ وراءَهُ بكل خَطََايــَــــــــــــــــــاه*​ *وكاذبٌُ كلُ مَنْ إدْعَى نُبْوَةً بَعدَ المَسيحُ رَاعِى الرُعـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه*​




ههههههههههههههههههههه الله عليك الله....لا بس قصائد حلوة، مين المبدع الي كتبها؟؟


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)

الرب معنا قال:


> *دام صليبك أخي الحبيب رد رائع *
> 
> *يقول هذا التافه /*
> 
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايييييييييييييييي زززز عجبتني "يعفوراه" هاي ههههههههههههه:bud:

أضحكتني أضحكك الله


----------



## kung fu 11 (4 فبراير 2012)

هو احنا مش في منتدى أرثوذكسي برضه و لا إيه

و لا الكاتب مش أرثوذكسي ؟

أصل أنا شايف الكاتب بيناقض العقيدة الأرثوذكسية في الرد فياريت حد يأكد لي علشان الرد مش راكب بصراحة
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

> أصل أنا شايف الكاتب بيناقض العقيدة الأرثوذكسية في الرد فياريت حد يأكد لي علشان الرد مش راكب بصراحة


يلا اتجدعن كدا وحاول ترد ​


----------



## kung fu 11 (4 فبراير 2012)

هاهاهاهاها

و الله أنت عسل

طيب بص يا باشا

بما أنك كاتب الرد نقطة نقطة يبقى نرد احنا كمان نقطة نقطة و لا إيه

النقطة الأولى عندك فيها مشكلتين من وجهة النظر الأرثوذكسية :

1. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين .

2. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن الكفارة الغير محدودة تحتاج لمغفرة غير محدودة كما يقول الأنبا شنودة .

يالا بينا 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 فبراير 2012)

> هاهاهاهاها
> 
> و الله أنت عسل
> 
> طيب بص يا باشا



بداية ،، ياريت تبعد عن الكلام دا عشان ماتنطردش ..



> بما أنك كاتب الرد نقطة نقطة يبقى نرد احنا كمان نقطة نقطة و لا إيه



لا ، انا كاتب الرد على " قصيدة " ، لكن انت بتقول اني عندي أخطاء ضد الأرثوذكسية ! فده اللي مستنيه منك!



> النقطة الأولى عندك فيها مشكلتين من وجهة النظر الأرثوذكسية :


هزُلت ، لما مسلم يقول لمولكا اني عندي مشاكل من وجهة النظر الأرثوذكسية! هزُلت!



> 1. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين .
> 
> 2. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن الكفارة الغير محدودة تحتاج لمغفرة غير محدودة كما يقول الأنبا شنودة .



لا ، كلامك انت لا قيمة له عندي ،، اقتبس كلامي انا ووضح ما فيه من خطأ ( حسب فهمك ) لنرى ،،، ...


النقطة الأولى عشان اسهل عليك اهي :



> *أرأيت أن كلامك لم تتفكر به أصلاً قبل أن تطلب أن نعيه ؟!*
> *  فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا    الإفتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟، حسنا إقرأ    ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء ، *
> 
> * 1Ti 6:16  الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ،    سَاكِناً فِي نُورٍ لاَ يُدْنَى مِنْهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ  مِنَ   النَّاسِ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْكَرَامَةُ    وَالْقُدْرَةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. آمِينَ. *
> ...



لو هى دي المقصودة يبقى وريني فيها عن طريق الإقتباس المباشر الأخطاء !


تعالى بقى نبدأ الحوار ،، انت قلت عني :



> 1. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين .



أين انا قلت أن اللاهوت فارق الناسوت؟!!!



> 2. أنك تخالف مبدأ أن الكفارة الغير محدودة تحتاج لمغفرة غير محدودة كما يقول الأنبا شنودة .


اين قلت انا ان الكفارة محدودة ؟ او ان المغفرة محدودة ؟!!









*ملاحظة للقراء : يتكلم في هذه النقاط ويقول اني اناقض الأرثوذكسية!! *
​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

أنت زعلت و لا إيه أنا كنت باهزر بجد  مش باتريق

على العموم ولا يهمك بلاش هزار أنت بدأت بداية رائعة أصلاً و دخلت في الموضوع على طول

واحد واحدة بقى و على مهلنا
ده كلامك :



> *   فمن قال أن الإله كلاهوت يموت !؟ ، الإله بلاهوته لا يموت فمن أين هذا     الإفتراء يا ترى ؟ ألم تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس ولو لمرة واحدة ؟، حسنا إقرأ     ولا تقل ما انا بقاريء ، *




أنت تقول أن الإله لم يمت باللاهوت ؛ و هذا يعني أن الموت بالناسوت لأن اللاهوت لا يموت كما تقول .
و بالتالي أن تناقض نقل الأنبا شنودة كلام القديس كيرلس الكبير عندما قال " ولكن بعد الإتحاد لا نعود مطلقاً نتكلم عن طبيعتين في المسيح ؛ فتعبير الطبيعتين يوحي بالإنفصال و الإفتراق .... " .
و كلامك واضح في التفريق بين الطبيعتين الإلهية في المسيح و الإنسانية فالإلاهية لا تموت .

و مع ذلك فإن هذا الكلام كله يخالف العقيدة الأثوذكسية في مبدأ أن الخطيئة الغير محدودة تتطلب كفارة غير محدودة ؛لأن إعتماد الكفارة على أن المصلوب لابد و أن يكون غير محدود و اللاهوت فقط هو الغير محدود أما الناسوت فهو محدود لذلك كان لابد من الإتحاد و موت الإله المتحد بالناسوت ( اللاهوت و الناسوت معاً ) على الصليب ليكفر جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في كل الأجيال و إلى آخر الدهور ؛ و بالتالي لو مات الناسوت فقط يبقى لامعنى للكفارة و لا الصلب أو الفداء لأن الإنسان أصلاً محدود و الخطيئة غير محدودة .
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (5 فبراير 2012)

kung fu 11 قال:


> أنت زعلت و لا إيه أنا كنت باهزر بجد  مش باتريق
> 
> على العموم ولا يهمك بلاش هزار أنت بدأت بداية رائعة أصلاً و دخلت في الموضوع على طول
> 
> ...



حبيبى واضح انك مش فاهم الكلام هو قصده ان الناس البتقول ان للمسيح مشيئتين فنحن لا نفول ان معنى ان الناسوت مات ان اللاهوت فارقه و لكن اليك المعنى الصحيح :
نحن نشبه هذا الاتحاد باتحاد النار بالحديد فانت تسطيع ان تطرق الحديد و لكنك لا تطرق النار و فى نفس الوقت النار متحدة بالحديد فهذا لا يعنى افتراق اللاهوت عن الناسوت الخلاص تطلب ناسوت لكى يموت و لاهوت غير محدود للكفارة عن سائر البشرية و هذا ما وجد فى المسيح له كل المجد اتمنى تكون فهمت


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> أنت زعلت و لا إيه أنا كنت باهزر بجد  مش باتريق


ولا هزار ولا تريقة مسموح بهم في الحوار الجد..



> أنت تقول أن الإله لم يمت باللاهوت



انا برضو قلت كدا ؟


اقتبس لي النص دا من كلامي!!!



> و هذا *يعني* أن الموت بالناسوت لأن اللاهوت لا يموت كما تقول .



يعني انت بتحاسبني على اساس اللي انت فهمته!!! رائع جدا !!
بتحاسبني على اساس فهمك!



> و بالتالي أن تناقض نقل الأنبا شنودة كلام القديس كيرلس الكبير عندما قال "  ولكن بعد الإتحاد لا نعود مطلقاً نتكلم عن طبيعتين في المسيح ؛ فتعبير  الطبيعتين يوحي بالإنفصال و الإفتراق .... " .



انا بعارض كلام البابا كيرلس ؟!!! يا مصيبة!

انت شفتني قلت ان اللاهوت انفصل عن الناسوت عشان تقول الكلام دا ؟؟

طيب تعالى احيرك شوية ( واحير معاك واحد كدا ) ،،

شوف الجملة دي 

جدلاً : اللي مات هو ناسوت الله الكلمة المتجسد 
خد دي كمان 
جدلا : اللي مات هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت!!


فين بقى التعارض ! سواء في اللي قلته في الأول او في الجملتين دول!!

مشكلة المسلم انه بيبص لفووووق اوي!!
يا عزيزي ، معنى انك تقول لمولكا انك اخطأت خطأ لاهوتيو خصوصا ارثوذكسي ، فهذا دليل انك انت المخطيء ، حتى قبل ان تعرض ما تظنه خطأ ، مجرد ان تفكر في هذا فعليك ان تقتنع انك مخطيء وتبحث عن الفكر الصحيح!!



اية اللي في الكلام دا بيناقض كلامي!!



> و كلامك واضح في التفريق بين الطبيعتين الإلهية في المسيح و الإنسانية فالإلاهية لا تموت .



ممم!!!
1. أما عن التفريق فدا اللي مش هاتقدر تثبته لأنه مش موجود أصلا!!
2. وأما عن أن الطبيعة الإلهية لا تموت فهذا صحيح!! لكن اين الفصل!؟ هل تعني بذلك ان القديس كيرلس يقول ان الطبيعة الإلهية تموت ؟ ( دا بسميه سؤال سم ) يالا ، مستني منك انك تجيب لي من كلام القديس كيرلس انه بيقول ان الطبيعة الإلهية تموت!!




> و مع ذلك فإن هذا الكلام كله يخالف العقيدة الأثوذكسية في مبدأ أن الخطيئة  الغير محدودة تتطلب كفارة غير محدودة ؛لأن إعتماد الكفارة على أن المصلوب  لابد و أن يكون غير محدود و اللاهوت فقط هو الغير محدود أما الناسوت فهو  محدود لذلك كان لابد من الإتحاد و موت الإله المتحد بالناسوت ( اللاهوت و  الناسوت معاً ) على الصليب ليكفر جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في كل الأجيال و  إلى آخر الدهور ؛ و بالتالي لو مات الناسوت فقط يبقى لامعنى للكفارة و لا  الصلب أو الفداء لأن الإنسان أصلاً محدود و الخطيئة غير محدودة .


مع ان المفروض اني " أعلمك " وافهمك ، لكن طالما بتطعن في أرثوذكسيتي ، فدا معناه انك بتحط نفسك " ند " لي وبالتالي هاجأجل التعليم لغاية ما تطلب انت انك تتعلم...

اعود للرد : كما قلت لك ،، كلامك دا لا قيمة له عندي ، لا تتكلم من عندك وتنسب فكرك إلىّ ، كلامي أمامك ، قلت لك اقتبس ما تريده وتراه انه خطأ أرثوذكسي واقتبس لي ايضا دليل الخطأ من الآباء أو قل لي ما هو الخطأ في الكلام ، لكن لا تكتب من عندك لكي لا نضيع وقتنا ..

ونيجي للسؤال الـ " سم " التاني ، انت قلت :



> و بالتالي *لو مات الناسوت فقط* يبقى لامعنى للكفارة و لا الصلب أو الفداء لأن الإنسان أصلاً محدود و الخطيئة غير محدودة .



استخرج من كلامي اني قلت ان الناسوت *فقط* هو الذي مات!

سأنتظرك وارجو ان تنحي كلامك جانبا اللهم إلا في أضيق الحدود لتوضيح مرادك ..

​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

الظاهر أن الرد على أكثر من نقطة هايطول

واحدة واحدة

ده كلام مين






​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

*طيب طالما مش فاهم سؤالي نقتبس النصين وانت تقارن : 
انا قلت :
*


> *الإله بلاهوته لا يموت*


*

انت قلت :



 أنت تقول أن الإله لم يمت باللاهوت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل انا قلت اللي انت قلته دا ؟ لو قلت اقتبسه من كلامي ، لو ماقلتش عليك الإعتذار .. ولا تنسى الإجابة عن أسئلتي ...

وبالمناسبة ، فعلا انت اللي قلت كدا مش انا  صدقت ..*


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة لمبدأ الإعتذار أني عندي إستعداد أعتذر لطوب الأرض إذا ثبت خطأي معنديش مشاكل

و لكن أثبت أولاً أن فيه فرق بين الصياغتين تغير المعني​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> و لكن أثبت أولاً أن فيه فرق بين الصياغتين تغير المعني


لا ، مش من واجبي اني اثبت ، طالما بتتكلم في لاهوتيات وكمان ارثوذكسية وكمان وكمان بتنسب لي كلام على لساني ، يبقى ماتقولش كلام انا ماقلتوش بالحرف ، لما تحب تقول كلمة على لساني اقتبسها لأن مستواك في فهم اللاهوتيات واضح انه ضعيف للغاية فلا يصح ان تنسب لي " فهمك " على انه كلامي انا ،،، اكرر ،،،

*هل انا قلت اللي انت قلته دا ؟ لو قلت اقتبسه من كلامي ، لو ماقلتش عليك الإعتذار .. ولا تنسى الإجابة عن أسئلتي ...



لا سبيل أمامك إلا الإستخراج الحرفي وبإقتباس مباشر أو الإعتذار ...



*​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

لن أعتذر

أنت الان تغير مدار الحوار

احنا مش جايين من الهند

إذا كنت أنت مستواك في اللغة العربية مش كويس ده مش ذنبي

أثبت أن التعبير اللي أنا ذكرته باللغة العربية يؤدي معني مختلف عن المعنى الذي كتبته أنت باللغة العربية

في هذه الحالة فقط أعتذر غير كده ؛ ليس لك عندي إعتذار

أثبت أن أنا غلط

البينة على من ادعى

أبِن

مفيش حاجة اسمها اعتذار و خلاص

يعتذر المخطئ

اثبت خطأي أعتذر غير ذلك يبقى أنت اللي مخطأ و أنا صورت كلامك و قارنت بينه قدامك و قدام الناس كلها ؛ و الناس عندها عقل وتقدر تقارن و تحكم على الأشياء
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> البينة على من ادعى



ومن فمك أدينك ، انت ادعيت اني قلت عبارة ما ، فعليك بالبينة ..



> اثبت خطأي أعتذر غير ذلك يبقى أنت اللي مخطأ و أنا صورت كلامك و قارنت بينه  قدامك و قدام الناس كلها ؛ و الناس عندها عقل وتقدر تقارن و تحكم على  الأشياء


طيب ما كلامي موجود سواء صورته او ماصورتوش ! سواء كلامي في المداخلة الاولى او المشار اليها! وانا شفته وشفت الصورة وقارنت انا بنفسي بالإقتباس المباشر بين الكلمتين ، اية الجديد في كلامك!!


اعيد كلامي وازيد عليه الحل الأخير :

 *هل انا قلت اللي انت قلته دا ؟ لو قلت اقتبسه من كلامي ، لو ماقلتش عليك الإعتذار .. ولا تنسى الإجابة عن أسئلتي ...

الحل الأخير : اني اتركك بلا حوار ولا اتحاور معك طالما تنسب لي ما لم اقله نصاً ..

بس كدا الموضوع بسيط جدا..



*​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

يا سلام

ده على أساس يعني أني عمال أعيط و أتحايل عليك بالله عليك رد بالله عليك بالله عليك رد

على فكرة ده طبيعي متزعلش أنا متعود على كده

نفس المبدأ

البيضة و لا الفرخة

هات كلامي بالنص ماهو هو الكلام بالمعنى

لأ بقى أنا عاوزه بالنص

طيب اثبت ان نقلي لكلامك بالمعنى غلط

لأ بقى هو بالنص يا اما مفيش حوار

خلاص زي ما تحب و برضه الكلام " على فرض أنه مش هايتحذف " موجود قدام الناس و اللي بيدخل و بيقرأ يقدر يحكم .​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> طيب اثبت ان نقلي لكلامك بالمعنى غلط


*لو كنت قلت ان دا معنى كلامي كنت صححت لك لكنك بتنسب لي قول معين ، فمن حقي أن اعرف اين قلت هذا! ، كونك مقتنع ان هذا هو ذاك ، هذا من حقك، لكن لا قيمة لإقتناعك لدي أنا الذي تنسب إليه كلاماً.. *
*
إذن ، سعدت بحوارك ، 


هل يوجد مسلم آخر ؟


*


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

أنت مش لاقي حاجة تقولها ؟

طب ما هو واضح أن الكلام منقول بالمعنى ؛ ديه محتاجة إثبات يعني ؟

على العموم 
​
AS You Like ,See You

بس ابقى ركز بعد كده​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> أنت مش لاقي حاجة تقولها ؟


طبعا  ، لاني منتظر منك " البينة " على ما ادعيت! 



> طب ما هو واضح أن الكلام منقول بالمعنى ؛ ديه محتاجة إثبات يعني ؟



اه محتاجة ، وعلى العموم الفرصة قدامك ..



> بس ابقى ركز بعد كده


ما هو انا لما بركز ، اديك شوفت المحاور اللي قدامي مش بيعرف يثبت كلمة على من " كلامي "!
وبعدين مافيش محاور مسلم يحتاج لتركيزي ، التركيز دا في الحوارات الكبيرة مع المسيحيين ..


*Next....*


​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

بالراحة بس على نفسك شوية مش كده 

على العموم لو عاوز تكمل الحوار وتتجاوز النقطة ديه ؛ أنا موافق

أنا نقلت معنى كلامك و رديت عليه

أثبت أن فيه فرق بين معنى ماذكرت أنت و معنى ما قلته أنا و أنا أعتذر و نكمل الحوار

عاوز تتجاوز ده كله و ترجع لأصل الموضوع ؛ أوك

نرجع

رد على كلامي​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> على العموم لو عاوز تكمل الحوار وتتجاوز النقطة ديه ؛ أنا موافق



لكن انا مش موافق  مافيش تجاوز!



> أنا نقلت *معنى* كلامك و رديت عليه



أين ذكرت كلمة " معنى " قبل ذكر الإدعاء بان الذي ذكرته هو كلامي ؟



> أثبت أن فيه فرق بين معنى ماذكرت أنت و معنى ما قلته أنا و أنا أعتذر و نكمل الحوار


أما عن إستكمال الحوار ، فهو في يدك وليس في يدي ، لانك المدعي والبينة على من ادعي فانت ادعيت بلا بينة ، اما مسألة اني افسر ، فهذه كما قلت لك لو كنت قلت ان هذا المعنى هو الذي فهمته من كلامي وليس كلامي..



> عاوز تتجاوز ده كله و ترجع لأصل الموضوع ؛ أوك


يا عزيزي ، مع مولكا مافيش تجاوز إلا بأمري ،، طالما اتكلمت في نقطة بإرادتك فأنت ملزم بها ، الكلام في اللاهوت مع مولكا مش بالبساطة اللي ممكن تتخيلها!



> نرجع
> 
> رد على كلامي


رديت بأني طلبت إقتباس كلامي بحيث يتطابق مع ما ادعيته ..


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

*ملاحظة صغيرة : انت ماجاوبتش على السؤالين اللي وجهتهم لك 
*


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

عارف بجد و الله أنت فكرتني بمعيد البرمجة عندنا في الكلية في أول السنة كان بيدينا جرعة تفاؤل و بيحاول يوضح لنا مستقبلنا هايكون عامل إزاي  فحكى لنا قصة دكتور بيبرمج بشفرة (1 , 0) - الناس ديه طبعاً بتكون دماغهم لاسعة أصلاً علشان كده في أمريكا اللي بيشتغل في البرمجة بالـ 0 , 1 أكثر من عشر سنين مش بياخدوا شهادته في المحكمة - المهم الدكتور ده من كثرة ما اتعامل مع الكمبيوتر بقى عامل زي الآلة يعني كل حاجة لازم تقوله عليها ؛ مفيش استنتاج ؛ مبقاش زي البشر كده عادي .

يعني مثلاً مينفعش يكون بيشرح لك محاضرة و تروح له بعد المحاضرة تقوله لو سمحت يا دكتور النقطة الأخيرة ديه أنا مفهمتهاش !!!

ده كده فاكس

لازم تعرف نفسك الأول
أنا الطالب فلاني من الفرقة الفلانية و حضرتك كنت بتشرح لنا دلوقتي موضوع كذا و أنا مفهمتش فيه النقطة الفلانية ؛ غير كده يـ Hung منك



أنت فكرتني بالدكتور ده 
- طبعاً أنا مش قصدي استهزاء ولا حاجة لو ناوي تفهم كلامي غلط ؛ لأن الظاهر أنت عندك مشكلة في العربي ؛ الدكتور ده أصلاً راجل محترم جداً و تقريباً مفيش غيره في مصر شغال في المجال ده -
لو عندك استعداد تكمل عادي زي البشر أوك ؛ مفيش بشوقك

سي يو​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> يعني مثلاً مينفعش يكون بيشرح لك محاضرة و تروح له بعد المحاضرة تقوله لو سمحت يا دكتور النقطة الأخيرة ديه أنا مفهمتهاش !!!



هايسألك ويقول لك ، انهو نقطة يدي يا حبيبي ، هاترد وتقول له ، النقطة دي لما حضرتك قلت كذا كذا كذا ، فهو هايقول لك ، انا قلت كذا كذا كذا ؟

انت كداب ، هات الكلام دا من كلامي!

وخلي بالك ان الدكتور انت مش هاتندقه انت هاتتعلم منه 



> أنا  الطالب فلاني من الفرقة الفلانية و حضرتك كنت بتشرح لنا دلوقتي موضوع كذا و  أنا مفهمتش فيه النقطة الفلانية ؛ غير كده يـ H*u*ng منك



Hung OR Hang ?? 



> - طبعاً أنا مش قصدي استهزاء ولا حاجة لو ناوي تفهم كلامي غلط ؛ لأن الظاهر  أنت عندك مشكلة في العربي ؛ الدكتور ده أصلاً راجل محترم جداً و تقريباً  مفيش غيره في مصر شغال في المجال ده -



معلش عزيزي ، خليك انت ماعندكش مشكلة في العربي!
انت هاتخسر حاجة؟



> لو عندك استعداد تكمل عادي زي البشر أوك ؛ مفيش بشوقك


هو انت البشر اللي بتتعامل معاهم لما بتقول على لسانهم كلام هم ماقالوهوش بيعدوهالك ؟؟!! 


كما قلت ، الأمر متروك لك إذ انك المدعي والبينة على من إدعى ( الجملة التي لم تكتبها من وقت إقتباسي لها وإلزامك بها  )
​


----------



## kung fu 11 (5 فبراير 2012)

و هنا أدرك KungFu الصباح و سكت عن الكلام المباح
:::
هذا فراق بيني و بينك

دليل إيه و بتاع إيه

و الله ما أنت لاقي حاجة تقولها ؛ أنت بتحاول تعمل شو و خلاص و مش عارف تعمل إيه

إيه الكلام اللي أنت كاتبه ده ؛ هو أنا قلت أنك قلت الكلام اللي الدكتور قاله ؟!!!

أنت ما تسمعش عن حاجة اسمها قياس خالص ؛ و بترد على ابن القيم إزاي ؟!!!

بقولك إيه ده آخر مشاركة لي في الموضوع ده ؛ واعمل الشو اللي انت عاوزه يا حبيبي

ده العملية بايظة خالص .

--------------

ملحوظة : أنا غلطت في كلمة Hang كتبتها غلط و أنا مستعجل علشان متزعلش .

حلو كده

يالا سي يو
​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 فبراير 2012)

> أنت تقول أن الإله لم يمت باللاهوت ؛ و هذا يعني أن الموت بالناسوت لأن اللاهوت لا يموت كما تقول .
> و بالتالي أن تناقض نقل الأنبا شنودة كلام القديس كيرلس الكبير عندما قال "  ولكن بعد الإتحاد لا نعود مطلقاً نتكلم عن طبيعتين في المسيح ؛ فتعبير  الطبيعتين يوحي بالإنفصال و الإفتراق .... " .
> و كلامك واضح في التفريق بين الطبيعتين الإلهية في المسيح و الإنسانية فالإلاهية لا تموت .
> 
> و مع ذلك فإن هذا الكلام كله يخالف العقيدة الأثوذكسية في مبدأ أن الخطيئة  الغير محدودة تتطلب كفارة غير محدودة ؛لأن إعتماد الكفارة على أن المصلوب  لابد و أن يكون غير محدود و اللاهوت فقط هو الغير محدود أما الناسوت فهو  محدود لذلك كان لابد من الإتحاد و موت الإله المتحد بالناسوت ( اللاهوت و  الناسوت معاً ) على الصليب ليكفر جميع الخطايا لجميع الناس في كل الأجيال و  إلى آخر الدهور ؛ و بالتالي لو مات الناسوت فقط يبقى لامعنى للكفارة و لا  الصلب أو الفداء لأن الإنسان أصلاً محدود و الخطيئة غير محدودة .


*انت بتقول ايه يا ابو الكباتن
طبيعة واحدة مركبة (ميافيزيس)
ولما القديس كيرلس قال ان للمسيح الواحد طبيعة واحدة مركبة من طبعتين الكلمة وجسده الخاص يقصد حالة الاتحاد بينهما وليس التمايز بين الطبائع 
فالكلمة لا يموت وغير مائت 
المائت هو جسده الخاص 
فننسب الموت للكيان الواحد(الكلمة المتجسد)ومفهوم ان الموت خاص بجسده الخاص وليس الكلمة الازلى الغير مائت 

عايز اقوال القديس كيرلس قولى 

فى لاهوتى فى الدنيا قال ان الكلمة شخص مائت وذاق الموت على الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> دليل إيه و بتاع إيه


:smile01



> *و الله *ما أنت لاقي حاجة تقولها ؛ أنت بتحاول تعمل شو و خلاص و مش عارف تعمل إيه



صوم ثلاثة ايام 



> إيه الكلام اللي أنت كاتبه ده ؛ هو أنا قلت أنك قلت الكلام اللي الدكتور قاله ؟!!!


هو انا قلت انك قلت اني قلت كلام الدكتور ؟



> أنت ما تسمعش عن حاجة اسمها قياس خالص ؛ و بترد على ابن القيم إزاي ؟!!!


هو ابن القيم قال حاجة لها وزن علمي عشان يحتاج لمعرفة أصلا !!

دا كلام يقنع المسلمين عشان على نفس المستوى بتاعه ، لكن المسيحيين يقرأوا الكلام دا ويضحكوا بس ..



> بقولك إيه ده آخر مشاركة لي في الموضوع ده ؛ واعمل الشو اللي انت عاوزه يا حبيبي


شو اية بس !

يعني انت مش هاتجيب النص اللي ادعيت اني قلته ومش هاترد على السؤالين بتوعي ؟


امال حوار اية بقى اللي جاي تتكلم فيه!



> ده العملية بايظة خالص .


طبعا ، لما تكون اول نقطة بتتكلم فيها بتنسب لي كلام انا ماقلتهوش ولما اطالبك بيه ماتعرفش تجيبه ، وكمان مش عارف الفرق ، دي ماتبقاش بايظة ، دي تبقى مش عملية اصلا 



> ملحوظة : أنا غلطت في كلمة Hang كتبتها غلط و أنا مستعجل علشان متزعلش .
> 
> حلو كده



معلش ، أسامحك المرة دي ..​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 فبراير 2012)

> و هنا أدرك KungFu الصباح و سكت عن الكلام المباح


بالمناسبة يا كونج فو ، انت معاك اساليب ولا مقضيها سويدي ؟!! ​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 فبراير 2012)

*رسالة القديس كيرلس الكبير نقلها لنا الانبا غريغوريوس فى كتابه اللاهوت المقارن صفحة 187 يقول بالحرف ما قولته






*

*
ثانيا المفروض ان اى انسان مثقف ولو قليلا يستحى ان يدافع عن قصيدة ابن القيم الجاااااااهل 
هى دى قصيدة لاهوتية ولا عفانة لاهوتية؟؟؟؟*
*الاسلام مأثر عليه بشدة معلش *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 فبراير 2012)

*



يجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى apostle.paul مرة أخرى
.

أنقر للتوسيع...


حالت القوانين بيني و بين تقييمك يا كبير , روعة روعة روووعة ردك يا باول 
الرب يباركك و يدوم صليبك عاليا يا أخي العزيز 

*


----------



## امجد وجدى (6 مايو 2012)

شكراً على هذا الرد   
وانك لن تفعل مثل البعض
حينما سألت تم حظرى من المنتدى


----------



## امجد وجدى (6 مايو 2012)

انا بحب اسمع من الكل لماذا تم حظرك من المنتدى
هذه ديكتاتوريه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 مايو 2012)

الرجاء من إدارة المنتدى*  تثبيت *هذا  الموضوع  بعد  حذف   تفاهات   وسفاهات  خير غمة إخرجت للناس -  ستراً  عليهم لانها تعيبهم هم   بالأساس .,فى المقام الاول,


----------



## عبد النور2011 (18 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح معكم
ابن ابليس الجوزية الجاهل الهالك الى الابد
يا ابن الهاوية فاتك حكمة عظيمة لم تستطيع لا انت ولا غيرك ان يعرفها عن السيد المسيح
الا هى انة هو اللة القادر على كل شى
(الذى لا يتاثر لا بمكان ولا بالزمن ولا باحشاء امراة ولا بقبر اموات))
يا ابن الهاوية يا جاهل اتقيس اللة بميزان
او تضع لة قوانين لا يتعدها
يا جاهل من يضع قوانيين لمن
الخزف المصنوع ام الخزاف؟
يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم


----------

